# ACT Visa 190 Canberra Matrix 2018-2019



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Did anyone submit your EOI of the Canberra Matrix which was opened on 29th November? Just wondering roughly how many scores do I need to be selected. I saw some information from the main thread of ACT, but most of it is old so thought I'd start this one for those who are in ACT or interested can have discussions. Thank you!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Curious to hear too


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914. 
Open occupation:- 20
PTE:- 15
Bachelor's:- 10
Experience:- 5
Total:- 50

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

I applied on 29th Nov with 45 points.

I am glad someone made this thread. Please inform if anyone gets an invite.


----------



## arslan.gardazi (Dec 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Curious to hear too


Hi,
I applied on 02-12-2018 with 50 Points and on the same boat.
My Profession is Civil Engineer 233122
Open Occupation = 20
English =10
Exp = 10
Qualification = 10

Looking forward..............


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello All,

I applied on 29-11-2018 
Civil Engineer 233122
Total points = 50
Open Occupation = 20
English =10
Exp = 5
Qualification = 10
Partner = 5

Does anyone have an idea of the cutoff matrix point for an invitation? Have they started issuing invitations?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Apparently they just announced about next round of invitations will be around 21st this month. They’ll also publish cutoff point so that’s good. At least we have some reference. I have a weird feeling we need to get at least 50. Already submitted and only have 45 😞


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello mates let’s see on 21st of December 1st round of invitation. Hopefully they will give more invitations. 
Submitted here:matrix 
29th of Nov
50pts
233211 civil engr
If anyone received invitation this dec round pls post ur timeline. Godbless all


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi all
I applied today
15/12/2018
55 Points
Nominated Occupation : 20
English Proficiency : 15 
Spouse / Partner English Proficiency : 5 
Spouse / Partner Employment : 5 
Study Level at a Tertiary Educational Institution : 10 

21st Dec is going to be interesting.
Good luck!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Best wishes to all.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Submitted on 3 December 2018
Civil Engineer 233211
50 points


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi all
> I applied today
> 15/12/2018
> 55 Points
> ...


I see your profile shows that you're in Brisbane. Doesn't ACT's guideline say that you cannot apply for 190 if you are residing in any other state other than ACT?


----------



## arslan.gardazi (Dec 11, 2018)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi all
> I applied today
> 15/12/2018
> 55 Points
> ...


Dear,
Good luck ,,
I have a question , please let me know about 5 points for partner employment as my partner has past graduation degree from Pakistan,, can I clam these points.?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

arslan.gardazi said:


> vjsharma89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Yes. Needs to be a 3 year degree


----------



## Poojagupta (Dec 16, 2018)

Pls send me the link , unable to PM


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello mates anyone knows how many invitations act will release on 21st of December. Thank u so much


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I have 50 points in the matrix
anzsco 261212


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Is there any separate thread for ACT invitation and discussion?


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Is there any separate thread for ACT invitation and discussion?


This is the dedicated thread for ACT.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any separate thread for ACT invitation and discussion?
> ...


Yeah hopefully everyone is willing to share their experience even after this invitation round if they are selected. I find some document requirements puzzling.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello mates anyone knows how many invitations act will release on 21st of December. Thank u so much


All just speculation at the moment. I guess we might as well wait until tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello will see today or tomorrow. Thank you mate


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello mates anyone knows how many invitations act will release on 21st of December. Thank u so much


150 perhaps, 1400 spots available, 300 used, 7 months left. I bet the score for the first round would be so high, because there are thousands of flaws in the invitation system. ACT might change the system later on. You don't need any identification for the invitation at all, which means thousands of fake EOIs.


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

93 inivitations sent, range from 85 to 130! The invitation system sucks.


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

will matrix score decrease in next round ?


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

i think these 93 people will be from open occupation definitely


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Better luck next time try to apply to other state as well if your occupation is open. Just try and try godbless all


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

my occupation is closed but some people say that it is impossible to have 130 points in canberra matrix. it seems fake eoi with 130 points..what is true..noone knows


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

130 .. unbelievable!


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes it’s very impossible to get 130pts so better try to apply to other state, and be sure ur job is open, don’t waste time if there’s no opportunity to get invitation.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Definitely impossible to reach 130 but even then how to hell 93 ppl got 85 matrix?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol this system is terrible. With all the thorough research they’ve done, don’t they know corruption happened to Skillselect EOIs before. Worked my butt out to get a full time job to be elegible and now not even close. 
I bet people who are ACT PhD are counted as well.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

or maybe the scoring is fake to deceive people until they come back from Christmas holidays?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> or maybe the scoring is fake to deceive people until they come back from Christmas holidays?


Lol why would they do that? They would’ve set the first round in January then.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

annarose said:


> Lol why would they do that? They would’ve set the first round in January then.


IDK, maybe to let ppl know that you know to increase your matrix in order get the invite?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

regedit12345 said:


> IDK, maybe to let ppl know that you know to increase your matrix in order get the invite?


Highly doubt so, I know folks with points in those ranges who were invited.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> regedit12345 said:
> 
> 
> > IDK, maybe to let ppl know that you know to increase your matrix in order get the invite?
> ...


Yea hopefully when the high scorers have been scraped there’ll be some places left for us poor average-low scorers.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hi,

My occupation is closed. Can I still apply ?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hi,
> 
> My occupation is closed. Can I still apply ?*


You will have to wait till such time the state opens and starts accepting applications again for your Anzsco code

That would be probably in the next FY starting July 

Cheers


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

I am a bit confused on the Matrix. There is a question where they ask "Have you visited Canberra and stayed for at least seven nights?"

Lets say I have visited Canberra by road and stayed there over a week (since I spent 4 years in Australia) how am I going to prove that I stayed in Canberra at a friend's place for 2 weeks?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> I am a bit confused on the Matrix. There is a question where they ask "Have you visited Canberra and stayed for at least seven nights?"
> 
> Lets say I have visited Canberra by road and stayed there over a week (since I spent 4 years in Australia) how am I going to prove that I stayed in Canberra at a friend's place for 2 weeks?


I guess you can provide flight itineraries, transportation tickets, bank transfers, etc. yady yada. I still don’t know how this provides same points as to people who has lived here more than one year 🐷


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hi,
> 
> My occupation is closed. Can I still apply ?*


Yes you can still apply, just that you will have to meet the nomination requirements and will get less points for your ACT Matrix Score.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

annarose said:


> I guess you can provide flight itineraries, transportation tickets, bank transfers, etc. yady yada. I still don’t know how this provides same points as to people who has lived here more than one year 🐷


Like I said, I went there by car. It's a 2 hours drive from sydney so basically no record. All I can say is that I can provide an address where I lived and went back to sydney?

for staying seven nights there, they give you 5 matrix score.


----------



## labidox (Dec 21, 2018)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi all
> I applied today
> 15/12/2018
> 55 Points
> ...


How do I check my points ???


----------



## akivka (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi to everyone! 
Could you please advise if the work experience mentioned in “Canberra Matrix” is equal to assessed one by authorized authority or it is counted based on my whole relevant work experience in nominated occupation? 

Please follow my logic. 
There are two categories in Matrix: 1. NOMINATED OCCUPATION and 2. RELEVANT WORK EXPERIENCE. Wherein the Document checklist mentions assessment and CV separate for each category.

I find myself confused of how to exactly count my Work Experience. Any ideas?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akivka said:


> Hi to everyone!
> Could you please advise if the work experience mentioned in “Canberra Matrix” is equal to assessed one by authorized authority or it is counted based on my whole relevant work experience in nominated occupation?
> 
> Please follow my logic.
> ...


Email them buddy, they will be able to clarify - I have done the same for some other ambiguous bits regarding the new system.


----------



## akari01 (Nov 13, 2018)

Kindly add me on the Telegram group. I have difficulty sendling you a PM.
Thanks 



kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

akari01 said:


> Kindly add me on the Telegram group. I have difficulty sendling you a PM.
> Thanks


You need to do 5 comments in total on ef & only then you will be able to send/receive msgs. Currently you are at 4. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## akivka (Jul 19, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Email them buddy, they will be able to clarify - I have done the same for some other ambiguous bits regarding the new system.


Thanks for your reply!
I've sent them my inquire twice (on 9th and 13th of December) on e-mail "migrаtiоnsе[email protected]асt.gоv.аu" but still I have no feedback. 
Could you please advise if the email I've used is correct?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

akivka said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Email them buddy, they will be able to clarify - I have done the same for some other ambiguous bits regarding the new system.
> ...


Lol my experience was I sent them an email asking when the three months working to be eligible to apply were counted because it didn’t say at the time. They answered it counted backwards from when you are invited. The day after it was changed in the guideline to “When you lodged your expression of interest...” backflip at its best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akivka said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I've sent them my inquire twice (on 9th and 13th of December) on e-mail "migrаtiоnsе[email protected]асt.gоv.аu" but still I have no feedback.
> 
> Could you please advise if the email I've used is correct?


In my experience they've replied in a few hours if not immediately, once I even sent an email on a Sunday and got a reply the same day. 

Perhaps try again.


----------



## akivka (Jul 19, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In my experience they've replied in a few hours if not immediately, once I even sent an email on a Sunday and got a reply the same day.
> 
> Perhaps try again.


Could you please confirm if the email I've used is correct?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akivka said:


> Could you please confirm if the email I've used is correct?


That's the one I have used in the past


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

The score range for today's invitation is still high (Invitation date: 3 January 2019 Number of invitations issued: 205 Matrix score range: 70 to 115)

I hope score 50 will get invited in the next coming rounds.


ANZSCO: 233211
EOI DOE: 18/12/2018: 189; 65
ACT Matrix 190:- Score 50, Applied on 19/12/18
EA assessment: 21/09/2018
PTE-A first attempt 10/12/18: LRSW 69/76/79/73
IELTS first attempt 19/08/17: LRSW 6.0/7.0/7.0/6.0


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally something good comes up that gives us a smile. 
Although i am still far away (with only 50 points) but now there is a realistic hope!!









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes the Scores are still damn high and we can only hope that it comes down in the next round but the invitations sent on 3-Jan is quite high i.e. 205.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes, have hope everyone. I believe our efforts and time (and money lol) will pay off.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

regedit12345 said:


> Yes the Scores are still damn high and we can only hope that it comes down in the next round but the invitations sent on 3-Jan is quite high i.e. 205.


Yes invitations sent is quite high also. Does anybody know the total number or ceiling they could possibly invite until it closes again?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Have they sent invites for closed occupations as well ??

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

i just applied canberra matrix but didnt apply skill select eoi. do i need to apply that as well for Act invitation?


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Have they sent invites for closed occupations as well ??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Don't think so as you lose 20 points of open occupation. You can't score that high if your occupation is closed.



Rajwinsaini87 said:


> i just applied canberra matrix but didnt apply skill select eoi. do i need to apply that as well for Act invitation?


Yes you need to apply ACT EOI as well.


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

are they inviting according to dates or scores? i mean are they picking the eoi submitted in nov with less points or just see the points doesnt matter its in nov or dec? any idea


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

I believe they rank EOIs on every round and select highest pointers regardless of EOI date. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Invites are based on matrix score. Nothing to do here with eoi points total.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Invites are based on matrix score. Nothing to do here with eoi points total.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Yeah i meant Canberra matrix application instead of EOI. Sorry. My bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muz12 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey Kodan
Can you please add me to the telegram group that you are talking about
Would be thankful!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Muz12 said:


> Hey Kodan
> 
> Can you please add me to the telegram group that you are talking about
> 
> Would be thankful!


Hey mate to be able to send/receive PM you need to do 5 comments only then it is allowed. So please do that and i will send link ASAP
One thing you can do is download tapatalk and there i will send in private chat

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## akivka (Jul 19, 2017)

akivka said:


> Hi to everyone!
> Could you please advise if the work experience mentioned in “Canberra Matrix” is equal to assessed one by authorized authority or it is counted based on my whole relevant work experience in nominated occupation?
> 
> Please follow my logic.
> ...


Hi guys!
It's been three times since I have writen to ACT. I still haven't got any of their reply.

Can you give me any clue - What did you base on during completing the category "work experience"?

P.S. please see my previous inquiry


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

akivka said:


> akivka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to everyone!
> ...


I don’t see anything confusing here. If that experience is not approved by the authority high chances are it’s not relevant, and you can’t claim it. If you still want to try your luck, just submit every document you think can support it.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Curious to know if anyone on this forum has got the invite from ACT after 29th Nov.


----------



## dineshbalaji (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone who got invite for ACT ?


----------



## saad78612 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Query*



AussiDreamer said:


> I have 50 points in the matrix
> anzsco 261212


Hi. Is it possible to apply for 189 and 190 simultaneously in ACT? Is it possible to apply for 190 simultaneously in two different states? We are currently in ACT on student temporary visa.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

saad78612 said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > I have 50 points in the matrix
> ...


Yes, create different EOI’s for each. Follow guidelines strictly, marking any for ACT nomination can result in refusal.


----------



## varunch16 (Jan 9, 2019)

Submitted EOI on 28th Nov
Total points=60
Is there any chance i will get invited


----------



## varunch16 (Jan 9, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


Hi can you please add me as well.. my number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

varunch16 said:


> Hi can you please add me as well.. my number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


I will send you the group link once you have done 5 comments. Currently you are on 3. It's forum's rule that to be eligible for sending/receiving messages you must do 5 comments only then you can send/get PM. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

varunch16 said:


> Submitted EOI on 28th Nov
> 
> Total points=60
> 
> Is there any chance i will get invited


These 60 points are as per matrix?


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## varunch16 (Jan 9, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> These 60 points are as per matrix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yes 60 points on Canberra matrix and 65 on skills select


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

varunch16 said:


> Yes 60 points on Canberra matrix and 65 on skills select


What's your points split/breakup?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## varunch16 (Jan 9, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> What's your points split/breakup?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Act residence- 5
English- 10
Length of employment- 10
Employment type(level 1 to 3)- 5
Studies- 15
Period of Act study- 5
Prospective applicants- 10


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

varunch16 said:


> Act residence- 5
> 
> English- 10
> 
> ...


You will get the pre invite within next 1-2 rounds. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## varunch16 (Jan 9, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> You will get the pre invite within next 1-2 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I hope so.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

varunch16 said:


> I hope so.


Sent you the group link. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

varunch16 said:


> Act residence- 5
> English- 10
> Length of employment- 10
> Employment type(level 1 to 3)- 5
> ...


So do you have a relevant degree to claim the "employment type Level 1-3"?


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> I will send you the group link once you have done 5 comments. Currently you are on 3. It's forum's rule that to be eligible for sending/receiving messages you must do 5 comments only then you can send/get PM.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Can you please pm the group link? thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

cbliao said:


> Can you please pm the group link? thanks


Done mate. Lets get together and share our journey..
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Since 15th Jan is almost here and no one said anything, I am guessing nobody on this forum got invite.

I am guessing the score would still be somewhere around 70-110.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello guys how much time left till the next round start


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Amjad_755 said:


> Hello guys how much time left till the next round start


It seems there is no round tonight....


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Amjad_755 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys how much time left till the next round start
> ...


Ohh!! Any idea why so?? Or was this in news?? Or they cancelled it unannounced?


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi guys, any news on the invite rounds?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

algracetv said:


> Hi guys, any news on the invite rounds?




Based on what i learned they’ve started sending invites today but they paused at 65 points. No one knows whether they will resume or stop right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

leo379 said:


> Based on what i learned they’ve started sending invites today but they paused at 65 points. No one knows whether they will resume or stop right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow! Where did you get the information?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

algracetv said:


> wow! Where did you get the information?




From another group in telegram . Please don’t quote me on that. I’m just sharing it. Hehe. If someone in this thread has received any invitation please let us know so we can verify this info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

leo379 said:


> From another group in telegram . Please don’t quote me on that. I’m just sharing it. Hehe. If someone in this thread has received any invitation please let us know so we can verify this info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

They have updated the dates on the website but they haven't shown the scores yet.


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> They have update the dates on the website but they haven't shown the scores yet.


hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

So they updated their website with the pints range from 65-110 total 212 invites sent


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Amjad_755 said:


> So they updated their website with the pints range from 65-110 total 212 invites sent


Points are getting lower but invitations seem to be running out too. I guess there’s only around 500 left if we’re lucky?


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes but i think not all 500 will get grants as there will be many fake matrix applications.. just my thinking.. 
anyways do you know can we claim apouse pioints in tertiary education if she has done BS hons in Internatipnal relations?? Or it has to be a professional degree to claim tertiary education


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

hi can you plz add me to the chats . i was there but chats its automatic delete from my account.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

annarose said:


> Points are getting lower but invitations seem to be running out too. I guess there’s only around 500 left if we’re lucky?


Hello, do you assume that figure (around 500 more applications) or was it somewhere written? I kind of think that there will be much more than 500 to go by the end f this financial year...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

*Invitations*



annarose said:


> Points are getting lower but invitations seem to be running out too. I guess there’s only around 500 left if we’re lucky?


Hello, do you assume that figure (around 500 more applications) or was it somewhere written? I kind of think that there will be much more than 500 to go by the end f this financial year...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Rajwinsaini87 said:


> my occupation is closed but some people say that it is impossible to have 130 points in canberra matrix. it seems fake eoi with 130 points..what is true..noone knows


It is possible to get those points if you meet most of their criteria. I calculated, best case scenario for someone living and applying from oversees can be as high as 155 points.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Points are getting lower but invitations seem to be running out too. I guess there’s only around 500 left if we’re lucky?
> ...


1400 allocated. 300 used on last fiscal years applications (probably more). 100 used on onshore open occupation applications from 29th June to 28th November ( probably much more). 93+205+212 only for the first three rounds.


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

hi 
does anyone know why my all telegram chats deleted autimatically?


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

i think just 500 seats left for 190.


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

hi 
is there anyone who received invitation in group?


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

i want to add in 190 chat on telegram but how can i add into that?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sent you group link, PM

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

I submitted my matrix, with 75 points...now all I can do is pray  <3


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Can anyone please enlighten me what this visa is all about?

Is this a new visa issued by ACT?


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have 2 question with regards to Canberra Matrix. 

1.When will be new occupation list will publish any idea? 
2.Are there any chance for ACT invitation who's occupation is closed?

I would really appreciate if any one could address it based on your knowledge and experience.


Thx



BR


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

1. No idea. They will update if and when they need to make some changes, most probably in july.
2. Looking at the trend till now, they only prioritize guys with higher matrix points even if their occupation isn't in the ACT list.
However they seem to have cap for each occupation and if that fills up they may not invite anyone in that anzsco till fy end.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

ACT Occupation List updates
While a major analysis of the demand for occupations will generally be undertaken twice a year (in 
February and August) the demand for each occupation will be reviewed on an ongoing basis. Once it is 
determined that the demand for an occupation has been met, the occupation will be closed without 
further notice.


----------



## Sonrobben (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi guys, any ideas that accounting will in open list again in the future??? And how much points at least that you think should be fined in canberra matrix???


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you can provide flight itineraries, transportation tickets, bank transfers, etc. yady yada. I still don’t know how this provides same points as to people who has lived here more than one year 🐷
> ...


Hello mate!! Did you find any solution of this problem?? I am in same boat., also did you stay in last five years ??


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Amjad_755 said:


> regedit12345 said:
> 
> 
> > annarose said:
> ...


Nobody travels to any place for recreation without spending on anything. I guess you need to show at least petrol or shopping receipts or transactions. Or photos taken from the trip. Important that it needs to show the required length of 7 nights. Otherwise anyone can claim this.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

annarose said:


> Nobody travels to any place for recreation without spending on anything. I guess you need to show at least petrol or shopping receipts or transactions. Or photos taken from the trip. Important that it needs to show the required length of 7 nights. Otherwise anyone can claim this.


It's a pretty vague requirement from ACT.

Anyways, I haven't a workaround to this yet and Yes Amjad, It was in the last 5 years.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody travels to any place for recreation without spending on anything. I guess you need to show at least petrol or shopping receipts or transactions. Or photos taken from the trip. Important that it needs to show the required length of 7 nights. Otherwise anyone can claim this.
> ...


Have you claimed points for it?? Sadly i hae claimed points for it.. and just yesterday i came to know that it has to be i last 5years.. now i have to submit now matrix profile.. which will also effect my date of submission 😕😕😕


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Amjad_755 said:


> Have you claimed points for it?? Sadly i hae claimed points for it.. and just yesterday i came to know that it has to be i last 5years.. now i have to submit now matrix profile.. which will also effect my date of submission 😕😕😕


No I haven't claimed any points for it as I do not want to take any risks.

Your DOE doesn't matter as much as the number of points. I was the first one to apply for ACT 190 but my points are 45.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> Amjad_755 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you claimed points for it?? Sadly i hae claimed points for it.. and just yesterday i came to know that it has to be i last 5years.. now i have to submit now matrix profile.. which will also effect my date of submission 😕😕😕
> ...


Mine are 60 without claiming it.. but i just but a new profile yest.. and yes in case of many profiles with same points they give preference according to DOE.. best of luck to all of us


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


Can you add me to that group?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey squad,

Any news for today yet?


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

annarose said:


> Hey squad,
> 
> Any news for today yet?












Sadly, No news for me.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> I submitted my matrix, with 75 points...now all I can do is pray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Just wondering if you got invited yesterday?


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

In submitting a state nomination 190 in Canberra, do I need to lodge an EOI first at SkillSelect? or do I first need to lodge an EOI at Canberra Matrix website? Please help!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aljon_villar said:


> In submitting a state nomination 190 in Canberra, do I need to lodge an EOI first at SkillSelect? or do I first need to lodge an EOI at Canberra Matrix website? Please help!


http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-matrix-guidelines-29-nov-18.pdf

You could create your Skill Select EOI at Stage 5, cause you need to provide your Skill Select EOI Info in Stage 6.

You could also create your Skill Select EOI at Stage 0 - but you would only use it / submit it to the ACT later, once your Matrix EOI has been ranked, selected, and resulted in an invitation (Step 4). 

You can email the ACT team for the most accurate answer:
[email protected]

Personally I would create my Skill Select EOI and my Matrix EOI at the same time.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> In submitting a state nomination 190 in Canberra, do I need to lodge an EOI first at SkillSelect? or do I first need to lodge an EOI at Canberra Matrix website? Please help!


First step is just to lodge ACT Matrix. If you get invited, they send you the link, you have 2 weeks to prepare documents to support statement for your points, and submit them. This is according to their instructions given on the official ACT website.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

annarose said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if you got invited yesterday?


Yes, I did get invited, happy, happy, joy! 

Now I am preparing all supporting documents...fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you guy have any recommendation for py internship just to get paper done?please, Thank you


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Congratulations. Please keep us posted about the application process. Also, how will you prepare for the financial capability documents? I find that part quite perplexing. Thank you.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

annarose said:


> Congratulations. Please keep us posted about the application process. Also, how will you prepare for the financial capability documents? I find that part quite perplexing. Thank you.


Thank you, I will.

I fulfilled the application with how much funds we have, and me and my husband signed it in front of the Notary, who signed it and stamped it.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. Please keep us posted about the application process. Also, how will you prepare for the financial capability documents? I find that part quite perplexing. Thank you.
> ...


Oh so you are overseas? For Canberra residents, the requirement is kinda weird. We don’t have to provide evidence but still have to declare. And the declaration form is for overseas only. So I’m a bit lost.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

annarose said:


> Oh so you are overseas? For Canberra residents, the requirement is kinda weird. We don’t have to provide evidence but still have to declare. And the declaration form is for overseas only. So I’m a bit lost.


Yes, oversees. Not sure how it works for the ACT residents. Perhaps you can write them an email, they respond pretty quickly.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Everyday I die a little inside knowing that there is no hope for me.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> Everyday I die a little inside knowing that there is no hope for me.


How many points you got??


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Amjad_755 said:


> How many points you got??


I have 45 points.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello everybody. Is it true that they only issue 1400 invitations for this fiscal year ? If that is the case it is also bleake for me  I am on 60 points but applied January 9.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

regedit12345 said:


> Everyday I die a little inside knowing that there is no hope for me.


Why is it 28th Nov, anyone know? 29th Nov was the first day of matrix wasn’t it?


----------



## Thomas-aldrin (Feb 21, 2019)

Same doubt here as well. The first post in the thread also mentioned CA matrix was started on 29th Nov. My agent submitted my application on 29th Nov with 60 points. Is it possible I would have recieved an invite? I couldn't get through to my agent so don't know if I recieved on or not. Since the date says 28th Nov, I am not half optimistic and half not. Any help friends.


----------



## Thomas-aldrin (Feb 21, 2019)

An update based on my query to the Canberraforyou contact.

Hi Xxxx,



I have discussed the issue with my manager and he agrees that it is unfair on applicants such as yourself who were not aware the system went live on 28 November.



In the interests of fairness, I will now invite all applicants with 60 points who lodged on the 29th November. You should receive an invitation shortly

Regards

Xxxx

Hope this will help quite a few people now. Have to check whether they issue individual invites to concerned parties alone or will they update the official page with total number of invites. Congrats in advance to all lucky ones. Also applaud the department for willing to act in the interest of fairness.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thomas-aldrin said:


> An update based on my query to the Canberraforyou contact.
> 
> Hi Xxxx,
> 
> ...


Thank you for checking, and updating the forum, and kudos to the ACT for being fair.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

hi got an invitation on 60 points today, can you please add me on telegram group


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ahmer_125 said:


> hi got an invitation on 60 points today, can you please add me on telegram group


Congratulations and done! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tkuriyan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I have lodged ACT matrix with 65 points on the closed occupation. Do I get the invitation for the next round?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

tkuriyan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged ACT matrix with 65 points on the closed occupation. Do I get the invitation for the next round?


Yes. Chances are very high that you will be get an invite with 65 on 12/03. Its almost certain, so i would say in the meantime prepare other docs e.g. employibility proofs via job portal ads, commitment statement, financial declaration etc. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas-aldrin (Feb 21, 2019)

Could I also be added to the telegram group?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thomas-aldrin said:


> Could I also be added to the telegram group?


You need to do atleast 5 comments before any user can send messages to you or you can send. So once that limit is reached just PM me, i will send you the link.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Danishgirl 120712 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi guys. Newbie here. We also lodged for ACT 190 with 60 points for ce 233211 last jan 22 any chance being invited?


----------



## Thomas-aldrin (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi all,
One query regarding financial declaration. Is there a minimum limit in terms of AUD that must be shown as the sum total of assets? Also can joint savings with parents be included? What about land ownership? Should a valuation of the property be done and if so by whom? I am planning to approach a bank valuation specialist and get a valuation certificate. Would this be sufficient.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Danishgirl 120712 said:


> Hi guys. Newbie here. We also lodged for ACT 190 with 60 points for ce 233211 last jan 22 any chance being invited?


We submitted application on the 25th jan with same points and same code 🤗 Best of luck


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

What is the minimum amount in Australian Dollar that I need to declare in the Financial Declaration form? Do I need to attach this form if I am currently in Canberra?


----------



## Thomas-aldrin (Feb 21, 2019)

Thomas-aldrin said:


> Hi all,
> One query regarding financial declaration. Is there a minimum limit in terms of AUD that must be shown as the sum total of assets? Also can joint savings with parents be included? What about land ownership? Should a valuation of the property be done and if so by whom? I am planning to approach a bank valuation specialist and get a valuation certificate. Would this be sufficient.


Anybody having some info on the above?


----------



## tamilselvan_expat (Aug 7, 2018)

Thomas-aldrin said:


> Anybody having some info on the above?


I had submitted my application on 9th. As far as I know, we are not supposed to use a joint account. 

I had mentioned real estate too as an asset. I just quoted the value on the bonds rather than the actual worth that's 5x the amount mentioned. I even quoted gold and other investments.

Here is a pretty old link that I referred to.
Google for "157041 financial declaration expatforum" 
(I couldn't post a direct link as I'm still at the starting stages of membership.)


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

tamilselvan_expat said:


> Google for "157041 financial declaration expatforum"
> (I couldn't post a direct link as I'm still at the starting stages of membership.)


Here you go.

LINK


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

wanna join telegram regarding 190 ACT


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

just want to know if anyone who got 1st invitation and 2nd nomination approved
wanna discuss some points if somebody got approved


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has received an outcome after 'delegate decision pending'?


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

not yet how long it is already since u got the email of delegate decision pending


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

sapana_bhattaraigyawali said:


> not yet how long it is already since u got the email of delegate decision pending


Hi there, about 4 weeks. How about u?


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

3rdweek


----------



## tamilselvan_expat (Aug 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


Hi Kodaan28, 

I would like to join the Telegram group too. Being a new member, my PMing facility is yet to be enabled. 

Is there any other way apart from a PM that you can help by providing the link to the telegram group? 

Thanks.


----------



## tamilselvan_expat (Aug 7, 2018)

nhpa said:


> Hi there, about 4 weeks. How about u?


Hi nhpa & Sapna,

Do keep us posted if you get an update. Curious to know the real timeline for processing. I've got the mail that my application is with the ACT delegate yesterday. 

Thanks.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

tamilselvan_expat said:


> Hi Kodaan28,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to make one more comment across whole expatforum and then you can receive and send PM. Once done i will send you the link!! Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tamilselvan_expat (Aug 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You need to make one more comment across whole expatforum and then you can receive and send PM. Once done i will send you the link!! Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks, will PM you once the feature is enabled. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

*kodaan28*

can u pls add me on telegram pls


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sapana_bhattaraigyawali said:


> can u pls add me on telegram pls


Sent you the link in PM. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> What is the minimum amount in Australian Dollar that I need to declare in the Financial Declaration form? Do I need to attach this form if I am currently in Canberra?


20.000$ for single applicant I guess. I have same question as the form says overseas only?!


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi I am also at delegate pending stage.

Just wonder anyone at the Invitation Round of 31 Jan has received their ACT nomination result after delegate signing? Whether they will finish that round before the next invitation on 12 Mar. 

I just read this one from 1 agency and seems like their rejection rate is massive. Sorry cannot post the link and it is from VisAustralia

"The ACT Matrix Reloaded

ACT nomination program

The ACT Government has now completed five invitation rounds for people seeking ACT nomination for the permanent Subclass 190 visa. Invitations are being issued every 2 weeks and the number of invitations being issued and the points required to receive an invitation are becoming more settled.

In the first round on 20 December 2018, 93 invitations were issued with a minimum pass mark of 85 matrix points. In the second round on 3 January 2019, 205 invitations were issued with the minimum pass mark of 70. The third round on 15 January 2019, created a bit of excitement when 212 people were invited on a minimum pass mark of 65 matrix points. The fourth round occurred on 31 January 2019, with 186 people being invited with a minimum pass mark of 65 matrix points.

The most recent round occurred on 21 February 2019 and the pass mark dropped to 60 points.

The magic numbers for the visa points test pass mark is 65 points and for the ACT matrix it is now 6o points.

While it is difficult to predict how low the pass mark may go or how many people will be invited each round, the fact that people are being invited and the pass mark has come down to 60 matrix points is encouraging.

Having said that, not everyone who was in Canberra on 29 June 2018 will be able to apply and it is inevitable that some people will remain trapped in the matrix unable to apply for a Subclass 190 visa.

Report from ACT Government: Invited applicants not applying

The ACT Government has advised agents that a high proportion of people who are invited to apply for nomination who are not actually applying. To date around 700 invitations have been issued but only around one third of these invitees have lodged a formal application.

This obviously means that many people are expressing an interest in applying who not eligible to apply, and because they are not eligible to apply, they are not applying. These expressions of interest are being removed from the system.

Nomination refusals

The ACT Government has said that a significant number of applications do not include the required information and around a third of applications lodged by agents have been refused. Whether this means a third or a half or two thirds of all applications received are being refused is not clear. It is also not clear how many applications have been approved and how many quota places are still available.

visa refused

The ACT Government is taking a strict line in its assessment of applications and VisAustralia has seen refusals coming through for people who did not meet the letter of the criteria. In some cases, it is possible to re-express an interest, receive a second invitation and make a second application. 

We advise you should be careful with the information you include in the Expression of Interest as you will need to back this up with hard evidence at the time you apply for nomination. Applications are being refused for the following reasons:

Basic eligibility criteria not met: three months employment at minimum 20 hours per week; or 12 months ACT residence if having held a student/graduate visa in the last two years;
Bank statements not provided for the claimed period of ACT residence or to evidence salary payments;
Length of ACT employment: working less than the minimum 20 hours per week for the clamed period of employment or not providing documents to clearly evidence employment;
Employment type: misclaiming points for ANZSCO 1 to 3 skill level but working at this level;
Close family: family living in Sydney, not Canberra.
We advise that ACT Nomination applications are now big, technical and complex applications. One minor mistake or the failure to include a document or translation can result in a refusal. They require a significant amount of effort and a lot of care.

The on-line system is also cumbersome, and the need to apply within 14 days of receiving an invitation is causing high levels of stress for applicants. You should have your documents ready to go at the time you lodge your Expression of Interest.

It is also increasingly apparent that it is difficult for people on Student visas (as opposed to Subclass 485 visas) to meet the requirement to be engaged in work of 20 hours a week for three months before applying. Few student jobs are consistently worked at 20 hours a week due to shift requirements and it can mean that over a 3-month period, the number of hours worked each week may have varied.

Given these pressures we suggest you seek professional advice and assistance with your ACT nomination application."'

Fingers crossed.


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage. :fingerscrossed: to everyone who's still waiting


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nhpa said:


> Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage. :fingerscrossed: to everyone who's still waiting


Congrats! I remember that feeling of relief. Now it's all in your hands and more or less just a waiting game  

Good luck with the next stage!


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats! I remember that feeling of relief. Now it's all in your hands and more or less just a waiting game
> 
> Good luck with the next stage!


Thank youu. Actually, would you mind if I ask for tips on getting a Singapore COC? My appeal was previously declined and I'm not sure if I should tell my lawyer to contact a DHA officer for a letter ASAP or should we just wait til CO contact?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nhpa said:


> Thank youu. Actually, would you mind if I ask for tips on getting a Singapore COC? My appeal was previously declined and I'm not sure if I should tell my lawyer to contact a DHA officer for a letter ASAP or should we just wait til CO contact?


You can try again, this is what I did and it has worked for a few others:

For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department dated and signed by me:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

-


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

nhpa said:


> Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.

Can I ask whether you r onshore or offshore?


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can try again, this is what I did and it has worked for a few others:
> 
> For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department dated and signed by me:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Will definitely try this method as I really want to have all documents ready for a DG:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

haha90 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Can I ask whether you r onshore or offshore?


Hi there, I'm an onshore applicant, having been in CBR for 4 years.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

nhpa said:


> haha90 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats.
> ...


Thank you. I’m onshore as well and at the beginning of my 2nd week. Hope can get positive response soon 😉


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

nhpa said:


> Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage. :fingerscrossed: to everyone who's still waiting


Congrats, wonderful news! 

What's your next step now?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nhpa said:


> Thanks so much! Will definitely try this method as I really want to have all documents ready for a DG:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hope it helps! Do update us if it works


----------



## Someone123 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey nhpa, did you send pte scores from Pearson website to access canberra? Or you just uploaded the score pdf without sending from pte website?


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Someone123 said:


> Hey nhpa, did you send pte scores from Pearson website to access canberra? Or you just uploaded the score pdf without sending from pte website?


I sent the report straight to Department of Home Affairs and upload a copy of the test report for Canberra Matrix


----------



## sapana_bhattaraigyawali (Feb 28, 2019)

*@nhpa*

what is that Singapore COC i didnot undersand?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sapana_bhattaraigyawali said:


> what is that Singapore COC i didnot undersand?


Singapore Certificate of Clearance aka Singapore police clearance certificate (PCC).


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

nhpa said:


> Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, please kindly update if you have more good news.


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone here have positive ACT nomination with anzsco 233914 yet? Please kindly share your experience ...


----------



## ch__y2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi 

I'm not quite clear on a few things, hopefully, someone can shed some light. 

For the eligibility criteria, they mentioned that you must have been working for 3 months to be eligible to apply, and at the time you submit your Canberra matrix, you must be able to evidence the 3-month employment period in the form of salary bank-in into your bank account.

My salary for the final two weeks doesn't come into my account until 2 weeks later. Should I submit my matrix at the time when I have worked sufficiently for 3-month or should I submit it when I receive my payslip, that is 2 weeks later? Anyone has done it before?

I'm asking this because I have only 3 months of working opportunity with at least 20 hours per week.

Thanks Heaps


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am trying to fill matrix for 190 visa .One question says if you studied on Canberra for year you can get 5 points so my real question is that I did study one year in Canberra but that was in 2012 so can I claim those points or my study in Canberra should be less than 5 years old


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I am trying to fill matrix for 190 visa .One question says if you studied on Canberra for year you can get 5 points so my real question is that I did study one year in Canberra but that was in 2012 so can I claim those points or my study in Canberra should be less than 5 years old


Last 5 years only. You can’t claim.


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi can I have telegram group for ACT nomination 190


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Thomas-aldrin said:
> 
> 
> > Could I also be added to the telegram group?
> ...


Could I also be added to the telegram group?


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...



Can you please send me the link thanks


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi Nhpa, 
Could you please give me the time line for process. If you brief the time line it will be a great help to others as well. What date you submit your matrix. Matrix invitation, delegate appointment, approval to apply for 190.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello everybody. I woud like to ask.,
Is there a chance for an Engineering technologist who is an overseas applicant with 60 points applied on January 9 for ACT 190? And if ever invited, looking at job portals in Canberra , does the job title have to be Engineering Technologist to satisfy this requirement
“Evidence of ACT employment research (within 6 weeks of date of invitation)”
Thanks.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I was filling canberra matrix for 190 visa.While filling the form I am bit confused in one question "STUDY COMPLETED AT AN ACT TERTIARY INSTITUTION".I completed my 1 year graduate diploma from canberra but that diploma was in 2012.So now my question is that can I claim five points for canberra matrix or my education should be withing last 5 years.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Must be within 5 years to claim points mate


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

ramiz said:


> I was filling canberra matrix for 190 visa.While filling the form I am bit confused in one question "STUDY COMPLETED AT AN ACT TERTIARY INSTITUTION".I completed my 1 year graduate diploma from canberra but that diploma was in 2012.So now my question is that can I claim five points for canberra matrix or my education should be withing last 5 years.


Now my question is why do you keep asking the same question over n over ha? We could give y the answer you long for but only means your application gets rejected down the road.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

TessDun said:


> Hello everybody. I woud like to ask.,
> Is there a chance for an Engineering technologist who is an overseas applicant with 60 points applied on January 9 for ACT 190? And if ever invited, looking at job portals in Canberra , does the job title have to be Engineering Technologist to satisfy this requirement
> “Evidence of ACT employment research (within 6 weeks of date of invitation)”
> Thanks.


After refreshing my email every 10 minutes, March 28 list is finally released in Canberra website up to January 8 date of submission for 60 points😫😫. Well if they are still inviting hope is still alive..,, If not God seems to be really laughing at my plans..,still am keeping the faith, 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Can i request to be added to the telegram please?! Thank you.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Today I got refused by ACT. 
Refusal stated that I must attach a copy of the SkillSelect EOI Record of Responses. I submitted the online application without attaching a Skill Select EOI lodged with Home Affairs.

Have I missed some step in applying? I had applied for Canberra Matrix, and was invited to apply, to claim my points with supporting documents. I did not submit anything else. If I understand you correctly, apart from Canberra Matrix, do I need to send separate AOI, to be lodged with Home Affairs? If so, when should that be done? After I receive a response from Canberra matrix, or I should do it at the same time when I submit Canberra Matrix, when I do new resubmission? So puzzled


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Today I got refused by ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you should have attached EOI where you have claimed points atleast 65. They want to make sure if you are invited, Do you pass the skillselect points too.

Also, they can only invite you if they have yours EOI number. Without that they can not approve your application.

You should create a skillselect login and create your profile there too. Submit another Canberra Matrix and wait for invite to submit full application again with ACT.

May I know the timeline for your application response. When did you submit the application and when did they assign case officer. After how many days did you get your rejection.

Thanks


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Today I got refused by ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. What date you got your invitation ?
2. What date they refused ?

In my view, EOI is the basic requriment, it indicates that you have skilled assessment, 65 points and so on. Other thing they clealy asked that in document list ( if you haven't uploded, it says)


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you. But when should I lodge EoI, before or after I submit ACT Canberra matrix?

I submitted my Canberra Matrix on 16 January, on 31 January was invited to apply with supporting documents within 14 days; I applied on 10 February; on 27 February I was given a case officer, and today, on 29 March application was refused.


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thank you. But when should I lodge EoI, before or after I submit ACT Canberra matrix?
> 
> I submitted my Canberra Matrix on 16 January, on 31 January was invited to apply with supporting documents within 14 days; I applied on 10 February; on 27 February I was given a case officer, and today, on 29 March application was refused.


Thank you for your reply, basis idea behind EOI is that you have 65 points, as far as I think it doesn't matter you lodge your EOI before your matrix or after invitation. But you have to prove that you have 65 points, when you prove your claims ( lodging documents, within 14 days). For safer side, you had better get your EOI before the matrix lodge. You can lodge any number of eoi, but dont try to do that.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Nadp said:


> Thank you for your reply, basis idea behind EOI is that you have 65 points, as far as I think it doesn't matter you lodge your EOI before your matrix or after invitation. But you have to prove that you have 65 points, when you prove your claims ( lodging documents, within 14 days). For safer side, you had better get your EOI before the matrix lodge. You can lodge any number of eoi, but dont try to do that.


Thank you, I'll do that then. I have 65 points, both for Matrix, but also for EoI.


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Nadp said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply, basis idea behind EOI is that you have 65 points, as far as I think it doesn't matter you lodge your EOI before your matrix or after invitation. But you have to prove that you have 65 points, when you prove your claims ( lodging documents, within 14 days). For safer side, you had better get your EOI before the matrix lodge. You can lodge any number of eoi, but dont try to do that.
> ...


Yes, 65 points on EOI hardly ever change, unless age matters. But if you didn't work last 3 months, at least one week then equation change again.good luck


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Nadp said:


> Yes, 65 points on EOI hardly ever change, unless age matters. But if you didn't work last 3 months, at least one week then equation change again.good luck


I have lodged EoI now, claiming 65 points. So what should be my next step, do I need to wait for some response from them, or I can submit Canberra matrix? I know that AUS Home Affairs for EoI sometimes they don't invite for months, or even more than a year...


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> I have lodged EoI now, claiming 65 points. So what should be my next step, do I need to wait for some response from them, or I can submit Canberra matrix? I know that AUS Home Affairs for EoI sometimes they don't invite for months, or even more than a year...




I think you should resubmit another Canberra matrix and wait for a new invitation, and redo all the processes again. But you can still try see if it is ok you send them your EOI copy now (highly likely No)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thank you. But when should I lodge EoI, before or after I submit ACT Canberra matrix?
> 
> I submitted my Canberra Matrix on 16 January, on 31 January was invited to apply with supporting documents within 14 days; I applied on 10 February; on 27 February I was given a case officer, and today, on 29 March application was refused.


I am sorry to hear your news. However, could you please let me know your occupation, and you are onshore or offshore?


----------



## ryan.pham1506 (Feb 22, 2019)

I have received the email from ACT nominated department , any chance for me ? So worries about this


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

ryan.pham1506 said:


> I have received the email from ACT nominated department , any chance for me ? So worries about this


What email did you receive. What did they say to you


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have created a new group for people applied or willing to apply for ACT nomination. If you want to be added let me know I will send you the link thanks


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

ryan.pham1506 said:


> I have received the email from ACT nominated department , any chance for me ? So worries about this





Abeerh said:


> Hi Guys, I have created a new group for people applied or willing to apply for ACT nomination. If you want to be added let me know I will send you the link thanks


Sorry mate, your msg is not clear. Could you please elaborate it?


----------



## ryan.pham1506 (Feb 22, 2019)

I could not add the snapshot of the email i received. I do not know why. 
In the email they said the Case Officer has completed assessment of my application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. 
If the delegate agrees with the case officer’s recommendation, the application will be finalised.

Do you think will i have a chance for the email like this?


----------



## Nadp (Mar 19, 2019)

ryan.pham1506 said:


> I could not add the snapshot of the email i received. I do not know why.
> In the email they said the Case Officer has completed assessment of my application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> If the delegate agrees with the case officerâ€™️s recommendation, the application will be finalised.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

ryan.pham1506 said:


> I could not add the snapshot of the email i received. I do not know why.
> In the email they said the Case Officer has completed assessment of my application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> If the delegate agrees with the case officerâ€™️s recommendation, the application will be finalised.
> 
> ...


Case officer sends the recommendation after assessing the application to delegate. It can be a refusal or approval. It takes roughly 3 weeks for delegate to respond. If the approved you will get the 190 invitation for DHA and if not you will get an email.

<*SNIP*> *See"inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

*ACT190 time from matrix invite to visa invite.*

Hi folks,

Can any of you shed some light on how long it took from canberra matrix invite (after successful EOI) and submission of all documents to successful invitation to apply for the actual visa (as in updated skill select invite)?

Also I wonder how long it takes them to process the application from the moment of this cryptic message they post on their website:
'we are currently assigning (to a case officer) applications lodged on: 7 march 2019'?

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

A a said:


> I am sorry to hear your news. However, could you please let me know your occupation, and you are onshore or offshore?


Thank you. I'm offshore, Public Relations Professional.


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thank you. I'm offshore, Public Relations Professional.


Thank you. I hope you will have ACT nomination next re-applying.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Abeerh said:


> Hi Guys, I have created a new group for people applied or willing to apply for ACT nomination. If you want to be added let me know I will send you the link thanks


There is already a Telegram group in case you weren't aware 

Kodaan on this thread has the details I believe.


----------



## ryan.pham1506 (Feb 22, 2019)

I am applied for accountant position with 65 points
- submitted matrix score on 01/02/19
- Received invitation on 21/02/19
- submitted paper for matrix on 06/03/2019
- Case office assigned on 29/03/2019


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I live in Melbourne. Wondering what would be a guaranteed score for this criteria for accountant to get an invite? any one have any idea about it? I am currently waiting with 80 points in accounting applied on 19/01/2019. 

I went through their website. The max point that I currently can claim is 60 points (Accounting) in ACT Matrix. Is this enough?

Kindly advice


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tanveer1987 said:


> I live in Melbourne. Wondering what would be a guaranteed score for this criteria for accountant to get an invite? any one have any idea about it? I am currently waiting with 80 points in accounting applied on 19/01/2019.
> 
> I went through their website. The max point that I currently can claim is 60 points in ACT Matrix. Is this enough?
> 
> Kindly advice


Points wise yes, it is enough:
Canberra Matrix - Invitation round - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

The cut-off dates are moving slowly, but are moving. Might as well put in a ACT Matrix and wait and see.

They are refusing the majority of nomination applications after sending out a pre-invite due to low-integrity applications, so make sure you have solid evidence as per their requirements to evidence the 60 points in the ACT Matrix.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Points wise yes, it is enough:
> Canberra Matrix - Invitation round - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> The cut-off dates are moving slowly, but are moving. Might as well put in a ACT Matrix and wait and see.
> ...



Do you know what the minimum point? Just to check?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Do you know what the minimum point? Just to check?


Minimum points to be considered is 20.

Minimum points to be invited based on past rounds is 60 - and available in the link I shared in my post above


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> I live in Melbourne. Wondering what would be a guaranteed score for this criteria for accountant to get an invite? any one have any idea about it? I am currently waiting with 80 points in accounting applied on 19/01/2019.
> 
> I went through their website. The max point that I currently can claim is 60 points (Accounting) in ACT Matrix. Is this enough?
> 
> Kindly advice


You would need to move to Canberra n work for 3 months before your EOI Matrix.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

annarose said:


> You would need to move to Canberra n work for 3 months before your EOI Matrix.


Totally missed this critical piece of the puzzle for those onshore :thumb:


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > You would need to move to Canberra n work for 3 months before your EOI Matrix.
> ...


Yea and live for 1-2 year if you held or holding student/graduate visa. Life aint easy.


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

*ACT 190 visa time*

Hi folks,

Do you know how long it takes from receiving an invitation to apply for the ACT matrix (after EOI and submitting documents supporting matrix claims) to getting the actual visa invitation (as in, if all goes well and they select one for 190, they should update skillselect and then send invitation to formally apply for 190 visa). How long do they take between these two stages?

Does anybody here have any practical experience with that?

Currently, info on ACT site says 'We are currently assigning (to a case officer) applications lodged on: 7 March 2019'. Though, this is very vague. How long does it take them from actually assigning applications to the case officer?

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Dear all, 

Has anyone claimed 5 partner points for Canberra Matrix? I need his faculty degree + I need him to fulfil summary of working hours. 
It states: "Summary of Working Hours (at Attachment C): a record the numbers of hours worked and nett salary paid for each pay cycle in the three months continuous employment (minimum 20 hours per week) at time of Matrix submission."

Has some of you already did it? I'm not quite clear looking at the document whether he needs to put his working hours per week, or per month? Does he need to show past 3 month only? 

Grateful for clarification...


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ACT nomination lodged 20 Jun 18
> ACT nomination 21 Aug 18


Hi by ACT nomination lodged on 20 Jun 18, do you mean the first time you lodged online your score claim to the Canberra matrix? Or is this the date you submitted the actual documentation to them after initially positive response to submit documents? I am trying to figure out how long it took you from the stage when you submitted the documents.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

petekay said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Do you know how long it takes from receiving an invitation to apply for the ACT matrix (after EOI and submitting documents supporting matrix claims) to getting the actual visa invitation (as in, if all goes well and they select one for 190, they should update skillselect and then send invitation to formally apply for 190 visa). How long do they take between these two stages?
> 
> ...


After you submitted supporting documents for Matrix, it can take 2-4 weeks for your application to be assessed by a CO. Your application will then move to a 'Delegate Decision Pending' stage that takes another 4 weeks until you know whether your ACT nomination has been approved (or not). If yes, you will receive two emails, one from DHA SkillSelect so you can lodge 190 application and the other from ACT Migration team to inform your ACT nomination has been approved.


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

nhpa said:


> It can take 2-4 weeks for your application to be assessed by a CO. Your application will then move to a 'Delegate Decision Pending' stage that takes another 4 weeks


Ouch, this is going to be tight. I kind of have around 9 weeks left (from the submission date) till my 40th on which date this `wonderful&widely envied across the world immigration system' will chip off 15 points for my age rendering me illegible. Fingers crossed then or I'll be back to square zero after sooo many years here. God Aussies are such conservatives ... worse than UK's torries, lol.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Ouch, this is going to be tight. I kind of have around 9 weeks left (from the submission date) till my 40th on which date this `wonderful&widely envied across the world immigration system' will chip off 15 points for my age rendering me illegible. Fingers crossed then or I'll be back to square zero after sooo many years here. God Aussies are such conservatives ... worse than UK's torries, lol.


I think the ACT Matrix guidelines state they don't expedite applications due to a potential loss of points in the future (some states like NSW do) - but no harm in sharing that I think, that you are on a tight timeframe. 

When did you submit your ACT Matrix?


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think the ACT Matrix guidelines state they don't expedite applications due to a potential loss of points in the future (some states like NSW do) - but no harm in sharing that I think, that you are on a tight timeframe.
> When did you submit your ACT Matrix?


Yes, the do not do anything by the sound of it, and if they do, it is at their discretion. Do you really think they'll care if they are called?

I have submitted on the 14th of March, so far on their site they say they are still assigning applications from the 7th of March.... seems they have been taking more than 2 weeks currently for every new batch of submissions ...

Bests,
Peter


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Yes, the do not do anything by the sound of it, and if they do, it is at their discretion. Do you really think they'll care if they are called?
> 
> I have submitted on the 14th of March, so far on their site they say they are still assigning applications from the 7th of March.... seems they have been taking more than 2 weeks currently for every new batch of submissions ...
> 
> ...


Nothing lost in doing so Peter - perhaps an email to ensure it is in writing somewhere, but also a call to build some rapport in case someone does take it upon themselves to help you out. 

During my assessment I must have contacted the ACT migration team at least 5-6 times, but it didn't adversely affect my eventual nomination. 

Fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

petekay said:


> Yes, the do not do anything by the sound of it, and if they do, it is at their discretion. Do you really think they'll care if they are called?
> 
> I have submitted on the 14th of March, so far on their site they say they are still assigning applications from the 7th of March.... seems they have been taking more than 2 weeks currently for every new batch of submissions ...
> 
> ...


How many points do you have, Peter?


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> How many points do you have, Peter?


In matrix, I think some 75.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> In matrix, I think some 75.


What about for your Skill Select EOI - care to share your points breakdown?

Just wondering if there is any scope for you to make up for the 15 points at play in case ACT do take longer than expected.


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What about for your Skill Select EOI - care to share your points breakdown?
> 
> Just wondering if there is any scope for you to make up for the 15 points at play in case ACT do take longer than expected.


I'll get back to you on this one a bit later. In general, they screwed me a lot over the points for my overseas job experience.

Firstly, most of my overseas experience does not count because of PhD 4+ years and over 3 years in Australia both being within last 10 years time bracket. This left me with viable total of 3 years overseas experience which I am a bit short of (so I loose points here, like 10).

Then , I applied within anzsco software engineer as this is the closest reasonable choice to machine learning expert. The skills assessment folks decided software engineering is not directly related to my profession and took some years away leaving me with just over a year to claim.

So, with 6+ years of experience in my profession and a PhD, the `wonderful' Australian system leaves me with 1 year accepted as directly related ANZSCO, and under 3 for skill select. Frankly, I have never seen such a moronic system. Morrison keeps banging about jobs&growth and this and that, but their ANZSCO is so obsolete&moronic, e.g. they do not have any codes re. big data, machine learning and AI. Completely <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *bureaucratic Aussie system designed by some old daddy-os detached from the reality if you ask me.

Then, I can make up some 10 points on IELTS if I spend a bucket of money and lifetime on it. I got some 9,9,8.5 and of course 7.5 in writing. I write scientific text for living ... So you get the picture how `objective' their scoring system is. Maybe if I sit this another 3 times and figure out how they like paragraphs to be structured and new chapters formatted, I can then regain 10 points by getting superior English. I looked also into PTE but it's not really about your ability to speak English. One has to be a trained dog to follow their really demanding & involved format and timing etc.

Another option is for my wife to get skills assessment plus add her competent English to get again just enough points for Skill Select to qualify again. Downside: endless paperwork, more begging of the grumpy old lady justice of peace to kindly verify more than 10 pages at one go, and more money to waste on assessment and the lawyer ...

So, anyway, here is an example how you may be an English speaker for over 20 years, have a PhD in cutting edge AI stuff, ****load of work experience, job, be in demand and yet struggle to meet the points of this moronic immigration system. 

Long live bureaucracy and mediocre immigration rules of Australia  After all, yet another example of country with taxation without representation. And then you get this right-wing Morrison banging on immigrants and cutting this cutting that, sealing the borders ... I would say `<*SNIP*> you two-faced right-wing fear mongering ...' 

Sorry, I am so off topic here ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> I'll get back to you on this one a bit later. In general, they screwed me a lot over the points for my overseas job experience.
> 
> Firstly, most of my overseas experience does not count because of PhD 4+ years and over 3 years in Australia both being within last 10 years time bracket. This left me with viable total of 3 years overseas experience which I am a bit short of (so I loose points here, like 10).
> 
> ...


I can empathise my friend - the ANZSCO system is sorely out of date and very often folks find themselves shoe boxing themselves into the system as opposed to finding a neat fit. 

The English tests are quite a joke too and gamed by most of the people on here - but do explore PTE if it's the path of least resistance to +10 points.

There are some "NEC" (not elsewhere classified) codes that may be relevant to you, so do click through the ANZSCO tree in case there is a less common ANZSCO code that may be a better fit, and hence be more forgiving in awarding points to your work experience. 

Don't get me started on Morrison, by most accounts it seems he'll be back in the backbench / making his moolah in the corporate world come mid-May.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

petekay said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > What about for your Skill Select EOI - care to share your points breakdown?
> ...


Haha I used to feel frustrated for getting just 7.07.5 in Ielts writing, despite all 8 or above in the other skills. Knowing that native speakers may not get 8 either brightens my day. I figure you can try PTE should y need more points. I know it doesn’t test your language ability that well but I learned some tips to get PTE90 that I’m happy to share.


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I can empathise my friend - the ANZSCO system is sorely out of date


Mmm, so I have a good news and another one which may be an issue. I have received an invite now in skillselect to apply for 190 visa (with my wife) which is a great news.

At the same time, we have learnt that my wife is pregnant. Now, I am not sure how it affects the entire process. Any suggestions? I hope it does not 'invalidate' the invitation in any way?

Other issue is x-Ray, I think they require one. My wife did her x-Ray last time two years ago (when they requested). Now, in pregnancy, I am not sure how safe it is and if unsafe, how this whole procedure works. I read online they used to somehow put application on hold till the delivery (of baby) at which date x-ray can be taken safely.

Is this still the procedure they follow? And do we have a choice of doing x-ray now vs. doing it after delivery?

Also, how does it affect all other documents? Can we supply now our police checks etc. which are still valid but maybe they won't be in 9 months ... Or will we have to redo everything from scratch?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

petekay said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I can empathise my friend - the ANZSCO system is sorely out of date
> ...


Congratulations. Did you get skillselect invite for ACT. Did you submit Canberra matrix on 14th March. When were you assigned CO. Thanks


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Mmm, so I have a good news and another one which may be an issue. I have received an invite now in skillselect to apply for 190 visa (with my wife) which is a great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations, are you onshore or offshore? If you you are offshore, I suggest you should apply for a tourist visa and come to Australia first then lodge your PR visa onshore, because your wife is pregnant so she can’t do X-ray, which means you will get your PR visa granted after your wife can do the X-Ray. When you onshore and lodge your PR visa you will be able to apply for Medicare. No matter where you are, you will only have your PR granted after your wife do the X-Ray. That’s what I learnt. Btw, would mind share your break down of ACT matrix and timeline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Mmm, so I have a good news and another one which may be an issue. I have received an invite now in skillselect to apply for 190 visa (with my wife) which is a great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate - did you end up letting ACT know about your age concerns? 

Mighty quick nomination if it was for the ACT. 

Congrats on the bub on the way too! 

You can let the CO know, and then finish up your partners and the baby's medicals after birth - quite a few people do this, and it is free to add the newborn to the application. 

Check with your doc though, it may be safe to do an X-ray early term. If the baby is born onshore and one of the parents are Aussie / have PR the baby will get citizenship automatically. 

Also, if your wife is onshore when the application is lodged she should get a bridging visa too, along with Medicare eligibility as flagged by others. 

Unfortunately police checks are only valid for a year, and it is likely you will have to do them again, although this is at the CO's discretion.


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats mate - did you end up letting ACT know about your age concerns?



Yup, my lawyer contacted them few times, and it seems they liked the application and looked into it and processed (so some human touch which solves a lot).

My wife and I are both on TSS currently. My main concern is whether delaying x-ray will delay entire process. Normally 190 is processed within 9 months. So, if we wait with x-ray close to 9 months, does it mean it will take 18 months to get 190 or maybe just 10 months (e.g. 1 month delay due to x-ray)?

We may go with x-ray anyway but we need to check with GP. Small risk is acceptable but if there is any elevated risk, of course, it is not acceptable.

I wonder if they would accept x-ray that is just 2 weeks over 1 year? My fife did her last visa x-ray on 20th of March 2018 when we were doing TSS. Are they flexible at all?

The last thing I want is to get PR and then being forced to put a baby on yet some other visa and then separately add to PR and worry about nationality and ... it's a minefield.


Matrix breakdown for those who were asking:
Canberra resident 3+ years =15
English =10
Employment length >12 months =10
ACT employment type =5
Spouse employment (tertiary qualifications) =5
Doctoral degree =20
Canberra resident =10

The other categories =0

So in total 75 points.


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Yup, my lawyer contacted them few times, and it seems they liked the application and looked into it and processed (so some human touch which solves a lot).
> 
> My wife and I are both on TSS currently. My main concern is whether delaying x-ray will delay entire process. Normally 190 is processed within 9 months. So, if we wait with x-ray close to 9 months, does it mean it will take 18 months to get 190 or maybe just 10 months (e.g. 1 month delay due to x-ray)?
> 
> ...




I don’t think there there is a flexibility for the 1-year validity of the health check, one of my friend had waited until their new baby born to get the visa. But don’t worry, once your health check is done, your PR is in your pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

cbliao said:


> But don’t worry, once your health check is done, your PR is in your pocket.


To be honest, if this country has taught me anything, that is to cease the moment & jump on the opportunity like a rabid fox on a bunny, like there is no tomorrow ... as the gov. just keep tampering all the time with all the rules to score cheap political points ... no security whatsoever till you keep the passport in your pocket mate ;-)


----------



## petekay (Mar 31, 2019)

petekay said:


> jump on


jump at


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

petekay said:


> Yup, my lawyer contacted them few times, and it seems they liked the application and looked into it and processed (so some human touch which solves a lot).
> 
> My wife and I are both on TSS currently. My main concern is whether delaying x-ray will delay entire process. Normally 190 is processed within 9 months. So, if we wait with x-ray close to 9 months, does it mean it will take 18 months to get 190 or maybe just 10 months (e.g. 1 month delay due to x-ray)?
> 
> ...


That's awesome thanks for sharing. 

Likely closer to the 10 months of processing than the 18 months based on what I've observed anecdotally. 

If you lodge onshore, both of you will likely automatically get Bridging Visa A's that will become active when your TSS visa ends - if you have a couple of years left on your TSS visa then it's unlikely they will become active, but serve as a buffer and peace of mind to allow you to live and work while processing is taking place. 

If the baby is added to the application, the baby will also get a 190 visa. If you manage to do the medicals safely, get the grant, and then the baby is born onshore, the baby will be an Aussie citizen - if the baby is born offshore after you two have got the grant then you will have to apply for a child visa (101 for offshore or 802 for onshore). 

They have been flexible in the past with some cases, and rigid with others - so it really depends mate. 

Good news is you have an invite in hand - you can lodge and get in the pipeline and then decide whether to suspend the processing till the baby is born or go ahead as is


----------



## belikov1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello, Fellas

I have got invited to apply for act 190 on 12th of March and lodged all supporting documents on 20th of march. It's been three weeks and I still have not been assigned a case officer. I am sort of panicking now and dunno what is goin on.

I also have two questions that had haunted me for quite a while.

1. I have worked more than 20 hours per week for the past seven months, however, I get paid once a month and thus my payslips do not show how many hours I have worked every week. My employer has included the fact that I have been working for him for more than 20 hours per week as a casual staff during the last seven month in the employer reference letter. Is that gonna help?

2. IF MY NOMINATION GETS REJECTED, do I have the chance to appeal and would I win the appeal if this matter is taken to court of law? It would be extremely frustrated to know that something that I have been working for years ended up ruined <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

3. I question the capability of the ACT government in regards to the process and the overall state nomination program. I knew a guy who lodges fake EOIs with 65 or 70 points every day just for fun and ironically all of his fake EOIs got invited. How <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* does ACT government allow something like this to happen? Do you ever take the effort we made seriously?

Overall, I am so disappointed in ACT government. If anyone could shed some light on the doubts I have, it would be extremely helpful and will be tremendously appreciated.


----------



## belikov1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

My occupation's 233911. Guess it's pretty similar?


----------



## belikov1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

ello, Fellas

I have got invited to apply for act 190 on 12th of March and lodged all supporting documents on 20th of march. It's been three weeks and I still have not been assigned a case officer. I am sort of panicking now and dunno what is goin on.

I also have two questions that had haunted me for quite a while.

1. I have worked more than 20 hours per week for the past seven months, however, I get paid once a month and thus my payslips do not show how many hours I have worked every week. My employer has included the fact that I have been working for him for more than 20 hours per week as a casual staff during the last seven month in the employer reference letter. Is that gonna help?

2. IF MY NOMINATION GETS REJECTED, do I have the chance to appeal and would I win the appeal if this matter is taken to court of law? It would be extremely frustrated to know that something that I have been working for years ended up ruined?

3. I question the capability of the ACT government in regards to the process and the overall state nomination program. I knew a guy who lodges fake EOIs with 65 or 70 points every day just for fun and ironically all of his fake EOIs got invited. How does ACT government allow something like this to happen? Do you ever take the effort we made seriously?

Overall, I am so disappointed in ACT government. If anyone could shed some light on the doubts I have, it would be extremely helpful and will be tremendously appreciated.


----------



## belikov1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

nhpa said:


> hi guys, just wondering if anyone has received an outcome after 'delegate decision pending'?


what is that?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

belikov1983 said:


> ello, Fellas
> 
> I have got invited to apply for act 190 on 12th of March and lodged all supporting documents on 20th of march. It's been three weeks and I still have not been assigned a case officer. I am sort of panicking now and dunno what is goin on.
> 
> ...


We should all stand up for this fake EOI problem. The easiest way is for everyone interested to open an account n update their points just like with skill select. I honestly don’t think there’s that many pp qualified for ACT nomination, yet the number of invitations sent out is unbelievable.


----------



## pendo (Apr 9, 2019)

*ACT Matrix 190*

Hi everyone,

I wish to claim 5 points for ACT job for my wife on the matrix. However, she just had a baby on the second week of December and have been nursing until three weeks back she resumed work again and works at least a minimum of 30hrs/ week. 

one confusing thing is that her hours had fluctuated below 20/ week at least two months before delivery due to pregnancy conditions although, she has been employed for over two years on a casual position with the same company which she has resumed lately. 

My question is that, will she be discriminated/ exempted for summary of working hours even if all documentations of the pregnancy and birth periods are provided given that after resumption on the same job, she has currently been working over 30hrs/week as we are currently on a graduate visa.


Secondly, Can I claim points for my oversea Bsc. degree even if it was assessed as an associate degree by Vetassess.


----------



## belikov1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

pendo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to claim 5 points for ACT job for my wife on the matrix. However, she just had a baby on the second week of December and have been nursing until three weeks back she resumed work again and works at least a minimum of 30hrs/ week.
> 
> ...


You got to ask canberra your future for the matters regarding your wife's pregnancy. And for your degree, I think you can not claim points for bachelor degree cause it was assessed as associate degree by your skill assessing authority.


----------



## pendo (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

pendo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to claim 5 points for ACT job for my wife on the matrix. However, she just had a baby on the second week of December and have been nursing until three weeks back she resumed work again and works at least a minimum of 30hrs/ week.
> 
> ...


I guess if your wife is permanently employed as a full time or part time she must have been covered with maternity leave which also works as employment length. Not sure if it’s on a casual basis. Regarding your degree, I think it has to be AQF Bachelor level, so you can’t claim points for this I guess.


----------



## su_jhin (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 
This is faysul. 
I have a job offer as a system installer from a solar panel company in canberra. Can i apply under ACT 190 with this job offer? If so then which extra docs i need to prepare?

Please auggest. Its urgent.


----------



## su_jhin (Jul 12, 2017)

su_jhin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is faysul.
> I have a job offer as a system installer from a solar panel company in canberra. Can i apply under ACT 190 with this job offer? If so then which extra docs i need to prepare?
> 
> Please auggest. Its urgent.


My ANZSCO 233914


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

su_jhin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is faysul.
> I have a job offer as a system installer from a solar panel company in canberra. Can i apply under ACT 190 with this job offer? If so then which extra docs i need to prepare?
> 
> Please auggest. Its urgent.


Assuming you are an offshore applicant:

"The employer must be actively operating
in the ACT for at least two years; with a
genuine need to employ an overseas
skilled worker as the position cannot be
filled from the local labour market.
"

Ask ACT Migration directly how your employer can demonstrate the labour market testing portion. 

For the operating for two years bit, presumably some sort of company registration docos should do. 

For the job offer itself, presumably a job offer / employment contract would do. 

[email protected]

Do move quickly to clarify and get your application into the system - the Telegram group is sharing intel about Engineering Technologist being capped / ceased due to a large volume of applicants nominating that occupation for the ACT.


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi every one,

Canberra matrix has finished their round today (15/4/19) and cutoff point is 75!!! OMG

Do we still have a hope here? Is there any chance that the cutoff point will go down?


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

lets see what happens


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

This is so sad. My application date is January 9 for 60 points and they stopped January 8 for 60 points last March 31. Now they are back at 75. Just....wowww..


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

unexpected


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

its horrible ..who has 145 score??


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

and they reduced the quantity as well just 75.OMG


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

lets hope for the best 👍👍


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

may be next round will come to 60..


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes,those with 145 score should have long time ago applied for 189.., This AU PR application is emotionally a roller coaster ride... Hopefully there is a silver lining by July or after the May election, otherwise everything will just be vague..


----------



## Deechox (Mar 29, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


Hello Kodan

Can I join telegram group please?


----------



## Deechox (Mar 29, 2019)

TessDun said:


> Yes,those with 145 score should have long time ago applied for 189.., This AU PR application is emotionally a roller coaster ride... Hopefully there is a silver lining by July or after the May election, otherwise everything will just be vague..


Hope so and hope they won't change the rule? Just like matrix making things complicated.🤕😤😢:mad2:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deechox said:


> Hello Kodan
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join telegram group please?


You need to atleast make 5 posts before anyone here on forum can send you PM. Once done from your side i will send ASAP.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deechox (Mar 29, 2019)

rajwinsaini87 said:


> may be next round will come to 60..


&#55358;&#56606;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55358;&#56792;*♀


----------



## Deechox (Mar 29, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> You need to atleast make 5 posts before anyone here on forum can send you PM. Once done from your side i will send ASAP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Deechox (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi
I don't understand how the matrix invitation round is done? Is it across all occupations or just ranked occupation. The cut-off is increasing and I have a feeling that even the lowest score must be from open occupation.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Deechox said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes,those with 145 score should have long time ago applied for 189.., This AU PR application is emotionally a roller coaster ride... Hopefully there is a silver lining by July or after the May election, otherwise everything will just be vague..
> ...


We can only pray .,, and wait and wait. ☹..☹


----------



## su_jhin (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Kodan please add me also


----------



## evelynpla (Mar 18, 2019)

Please add me as well


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

evelynpla said:


> Please add me as well


You eed to make 5 comments atleast on the forum before you can send/receive PM

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

su_jhin said:


> Hi Kodan please add me also


2 more comments mate & then will send you the link.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## evelynpla (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi there, I paid my uni in June 2018 but was physically in Canberra only in mid-July 18, do you think I can claim 10 points as a Canberra Resident before 29 June 2018?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cbliao (Oct 30, 2016)

evelynpla said:


> Hi there, I paid my uni in June 2018 but was physically in Canberra only in mid-July 18, do you think I can claim 10 points as a Canberra Resident before 29 June 2018?:fingerscrossed:



You can’t, because case officer will check your first bank transaction date on your bank statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


Hi

I'm a new member. Could you please add me in the group? I cannot PM so far. Please contact me!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Giaycc said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a new member. Could you please add me in the group? I cannot PM so far. Please contact me!


Once you are done with atleast 5 comments at the forum, your PM facility will be activated. Till then you can't send/receive msgs.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi

Do I need to submit the EOI and Matrix in the same time?
Or EOI only need until I get Matrix invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

nhpa said:


> Hey guys, my ACT nomination has been approved after exactly 4 weeks of delegate decision pending stage. :fingerscrossed: to everyone who's still waiting


Hi

Do you apply by yourself or through an agency? I hear that individual refuse is high...Could I know how much points you got for matrix?

Thanks!


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi

Is anyone apply themselves and successful?

Thanks!


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

cbliao said:


> 150 perhaps, 1400 spots available, 300 used, 7 months left. I bet the score for the first round would be so high, because there are thousands of flaws in the invitation system. ACT might change the system later on. You don't need any identification for the invitation at all, which means thousands of fake EOIs.


Anyone know how many spots still left before July?

Thanks!


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Once you are done with atleast 5 comments at the forum, your PM facility will be activated. Till then you can't send/receive msgs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi

I already get 6 posts but still not sure how to send a message. Could you please help? Thanks


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Giaycc said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you apply by yourself or through an agency? I hear that individual refuse is high...Could I know how much points you got for matrix?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm onshore with no spouse and no experience claimed so everything was pretty straightforward. I got an agent after receiving an invite from ACT (70 points). I actually got two invites one for 70 and one for 75. My agent then advised me to go with the lower one and not claim ACT employment points to avoid problems.


----------



## Himel (Jan 22, 2019)

*Spouse point*

What I have seen in guide line for claiming 5 points for spouse ''OR do they have the relevant skill assessment / qualification?" and ''Tertiary qualification in any occupation (at least three years study)".......so is it it essential to have the skill assessment or Representing graduation certificate or transcript (3/4 year study)......I asked the same to ACT...But they didn't reply directly...they just informed me to go through the check list to prove the study


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello i am new to this forum. I have applied for ACT Canberra Matrix on 1st April 2019 with 65 points. I have also lodged EOI on skill select with 65 points. Do i stand any chance for the invite in the next round on 6th May or they will consider previous applications first even if their score is lower.


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey folks..is the draw happening today as nentioned or not..anyone has any info on this please


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

I have scored 90 each in PTE in all the four modules. Would be happy to help fellow test takers with tips n resources they may go through. Let me know if there are specific questions that you wish to ask.


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

#296
You dont need a skill assessment to prove tertiary education of spouse. Transcript is sufficient.


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

Mukeshnayak said:


> I have scored 90 each in PTE in all the four modules. Would be happy to help fellow test takers with tips n resources they may go through. Let me know if there are specific questions that you wish to ask.


. Hi Mukesh!
Congratulations on your high score. 
Would like to receive your tips n resources on Pte. My target is to get 20 points. Tried private messaging you but seems blocked on your end. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi...if you can mail me on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
can send you a pdf i have prepared as I see no options to attach here..for PM i really dont know how it works.I haven't blocked anything. My be it allows after a few posts. Not really sure.


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

Can you try inboxing me through private message


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

Mukeshnayak said:


> Hi...if you can mail me on <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> can send you a pdf i have prepared as I see no options to attach here..for PM i really dont know how it works.I haven't blocked anything. My be it allows after a few posts. Not really sure.





SL_EXPAT said:


> Can you try inboxing me through private message


 can you try private messaging me the details ?


----------



## Mukeshnayak (Jan 19, 2019)

Instead of the announced date of 6 May earlier, The next invitation round will be held on or before 8 May 2019 now. This is the latest info as per their official website.


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Cutoff point is 65 for submission till 31/3/19


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, I have submitted my Matrix Application with 60 points on 20th March 2019. Can you please let me know what would be the documents to be submitted once you receive a pre invite because it would be better to gather all documents before the invite since we have only 14 days to apply. Also what are they specifically looking for, as i have heard they have rejected quite a few applications. I had been rejected by Victoria hence dont want to leave any stone unturned this time. Victoria as i have read stresses on CV is it the Same with Canberra?


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

*Matrix score*

Matrix score
Work Experience - 10
English -15
Spouse education -5
Open Occupation - 20
Qualification - 10
Total - 60

Please anyone update on the list of documents required after pre invite? and what are the factors they consider the most specially the CV?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

tanyado said:


> Cutoff point is 65 for submission till 31/3/19


So, close, yet so far...I submitted my matrix on 2nd April with 65 points...


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Matrix score
> Work Experience - 10
> English -15
> Spouse education -5
> ...


Everything is in the guidelines which can be found on their website. You probably have it since you know how to calculate your points. You can email them directly to ask what they value the most, however I doubt they will give you a direct answer.


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

I applied my 190 application matrix at 70 on 26 April .How much time it will take to respond.any one have knowledge about it .thanks


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

nasik19 said:


> I applied my 190 application matrix at 70 on 26 April .How much time it will take to respond.any one have knowledge about it .thanks


the next draw will be held on 24th may 2019, please check ACT website


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

thanks


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

Arjun. thanks for info. one more question. i got pre nomination on date 15 April 2019. I lodge my application plus fee at 26 april 2019 .Now i want to know how much time to my invitation to come.
thanks .because i am little bit confused about pre nomination processing time and after fee invitation processing time

ACT


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

I Think its after 4 to 6 weeks you should receive an invite and if you follow this thread , someone has got an invite after 4 weeks of delegated decision pending status. please read the previous info on this thread


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

nasik19 said:


> Arjun. thanks for info. one more question. i got pre nomination on date 15 April 2019. I lodge my application plus fee at 26 april 2019 .Now i want to know how much time to my invitation to come.
> thanks .because i am little bit confused about pre nomination processing time and after fee invitation processing time
> 
> ACT


2 months on average. You can follow Current processibg time on their website.


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

what you people thing that they will consider 70 points with confirm job offer letter and Should I hope for Invitation .Passing time is to difficult.


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi
I don't understand why you lodged matrix at 70 points in April but you did not get pre invitation on the first round of May?


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

nasik19 said:


> Arjun. thanks for info. one more question. i got pre nomination on date 15 April 2019. I lodge my application plus fee at 26 april 2019 .Now i want to know how much time to my invitation to come.
> thanks .because i am little bit confused about pre nomination processing time and after fee invitation processing time
> 
> ACT


On the round dated 15 April 2019, they only invited applicants with 75 points and more. How could you get into it with 70 points?


----------



## franck82 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi 

I am still new in this forum 
Congratulation again for the Job offer and guess the process will be more easier

You will need to submit a Camberra Matrix. Below is the link with the guideline.


Can you please guide me on how to find a job in Camberra ? 

Regards
Franck


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

Three is a difference in pre-nomination and invitation. website showing Invitation date and limits. hope you got my point


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

Annvi


----------



## nasik19 (Jan 2, 2019)

It is done by the Agent


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

Hi, I would like to check if you guys know whether those who scored below 60, will still get invited? As I’m aware that the lowest passing score is 60 points. 

Also, do you know how long will this nomination be open? 

Thank you.


----------



## AmanMehta (Apr 11, 2019)

They are inviting applicants with from points 135 to 70


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

Yes I’m aware of that based on the latest invitation. But I’m wondering if they will still send invitation for 60 points and below.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Doesn't look like they will be inviting with 60 points.










Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Doesn't look like they will be inviting with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so sad.. 😭😓😓


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

Hi Thanks, may I know if you’re an agent? Or in contact with one of the agents?


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Doesn't look like they will be inviting with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Referring to Kodaan.


----------



## samuelaussie (Mar 28, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Has anyone claimed 5 partner points for Canberra Matrix? I need his faculty degree + I need him to fulfil summary of working hours.
> It states: "Summary of Working Hours (at Attachment C): a record the numbers of hours worked and nett salary paid for each pay cycle in the three months continuous employment (minimum 20 hours per week) at time of Matrix submission."
> ...


I'm having an issue with Attachment C. Looking at the document, I don't know how to go about filling it. Any ideas from anyone, please.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys? What will I put in the awards received section?


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi kodan can I be included in the whatsapp group? We have received invitation and would reallt help if could prepare all the documents needed before the 14days expired


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. We have submitted for Canberra matrix with 65 points on 01-June-19 but I got to know that we also need to show five advertisements in the nominated occupation. I'm not able to find these for Interior Design on seek.com/indeed.com/LinkedIn. What should I do?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

RnD120712 said:


> Hi kodan can I be included in the whatsapp group? We have received invitation and would reallt help if could prepare all the documents needed before the 14days expired


You need to make 5 posts/comments before you can send/recieve PM. Right now you are at 4, so need one more comment/reply on any post/thread across ef. And I can't post it here as per forum's rules.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Kodan. Can I be included in watsapp group?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Just wondering if it is a mandatory requirement to include five advertisements in the application or it has additional points? Please help.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

It is mandatory to include 5 recent advertisement not older than 6 weeks.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Kodan. Can I be included in watsapp group?


Sent. Check you PM box.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

And it's a telegram group.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## schokope (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi there, is it possible if I get the group link as well? I would like to join! Thank you.


kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

schokope said:


> Hi there, is it possible if I get the group link as well? I would like to join! Thank you.


Done, check your inbox.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

I would also like to join the WhatsApp group please. We lodged our ACT 190 on May 21st (payment acknowledged, actual payment on the 20th) and a case officer was assigned on the 4th of June.

Happy to share any other details as required. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nanbag76 said:


> I would also like to join the WhatsApp group please. We lodged our ACT 190 on May 21st (payment acknowledged, actual payment on the 20th) and a case officer was assigned on the 4th of June.
> 
> Happy to share any other details as required.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


It's a telegram group not WhatsApp!
Search for telegram app on playstore.
And you need to make 5 comments on any thread across expatforum before you can send/recieve msg. Currently you are at 1. Once done i will send.
As per the forum's rule i can't paste link here.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh yes, my mistake, yes I will install telegram thanks! 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

A question - - for the ACT process, how long does it take between assignment of a case officer and a 'delegate decision pending'?

And what's the difference exactly? I heard of one case where the status changed within a few hours but for me it's already been a few days.

Does the delay imply my application is somehow incomplete? 



Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

nanbag76 said:


> A question - - for the ACT process, how long does it take between assignment of a case officer and a 'delegate decision pending'?
> 
> And what's the difference exactly? I heard of one case where the status changed within a few hours but for me it's already been a few days.
> 
> ...


In my case was 2 weeks after my application was confirmed I was assigned to a case officer, and then it took additional month for a delegate to get back to us with the results, so about 6 weeks in total after the confirmation is being received.


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

*negative decision *



vesnacerroni said:


> In my case was 2 weeks after my application was confirmed I was assigned to a case officer, and then it took additional month for a delegate to get back to us with the results, so about 6 weeks in total after the confirmation is being received.


Many thanks vesnacerroni ... In fact an old message of yours has answered another question of mine with "It is mandatory to include 5 recent advertisement not older than 6 weeks" — so additional thanks.

Unfortunately I am just gutted at getting a negative decision. Shortly after my previous post, the case was sent to the delegate and a few hours later the delegate made a decision not to issue the invitation (based on lack of employability).

So before I apply again, I would like to ask everyone's advice:

Q1/ Does anyone know if the job-statement *must* be for the nominated occupation? With multiple skills I’d thought maybe it would be strengthen my chances for employability to show suitability for diverse jobs. In fact, similar to the previous poster petekay (congrats!)  I have ML & data skills too… but as it’s a pretty obscure field, only practitioners would be able to determine job-suitability…

Q2/ What is the exact format to be followed? As per the delegate email, I seem to need 5 separate PDFs, dated-advertisements, as well as 5 separate employability statements for each advert. If someone could share examples (perhaps by PM) that would be very helpful. I had submitted only screenshots, with a single-para suitability statement, all in a single PDF.

Q3/ I understand government jobs cannot be shown as evidence. But what if my current employer is willing to transfer me internally if I have the PR, and subsequently put me to work on their various projects and apply for any security clearances that may be required specifically for government-projects? Or should I totally stay away from government jobs as is clearly stated in their PDF. (Relevant lines https://www.evernote.com/l/AiK4mFGjXQtE6rg2XWYT6OCyg8CaAU6hb_4)

If there are additional criteria I should be aware of, can somebody please point me to the criteria (website/PDF) they use for the decision?

I would deeply appreciate the forum’s advice on how to proceed next ... we're very keen after some friends recently moved to the ACT on 190 and we've heard such nice things about their experience…


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

nanbag76 said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > In my case was 2 weeks after my application was confirmed I was assigned to a case officer, and then it took additional month for a delegate to get back to us with the results, so about 6 weeks in total after the confirmation is being received.
> ...


You can’t apply for security clearance unless you have citizenship, that mean PRs are excluded as well. No I’d say steer clear from any gov positions.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

annarose said:


> You can’t apply for security clearance unless you have citizenship, that mean PRs are excluded as well. No I’d say steer clear from any gov positions.


I second that, stay away from the govt jobs, or they will disqualify your application.

As for other questions, yes, you should put 5 jobs advertisements that match your skill assessment you're claiming (title of the job position might be slightly different, but job requirements should match your skills and expertise needed for the position you applied>

I took a screen shot of 5 recent advertisements (showing the date when advertised), and I put in one pdf file explanation why I think my experience matches job requirements. So, what it means is that I basically went step by step and identified what this position needed (for example minimum 15 years of managing teams, so I wrote that i managed teams for 18 years, giving example & referring to my CVs...and like that for each of those 5 vacancies requirements, so about 4-5 pages of document in the end was the pdf file)


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > You can’t apply for security clearance unless you have citizenship, that mean PRs are excluded as well. No I’d say steer clear from any gov positions.
> ...


Hello, I recieved a pre-invite and job advertisements requirement is also my challenge.. So does it mean that ideally I should create a total of 10 pages of pdf file the 5 pages for the screenshots of job ads and the other 5 pages for the explanation?


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > You can’t apply for security clearance unless you have citizenship, that mean PRs are excluded as well. No I’d say steer clear from any gov positions.
> ...


Hello, a follow-up question, did you also provide the link of the job ads? Thanks


----------



## Meenu636 (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there any graphic designer who has applied for pr


----------



## Meenu636 (Jun 5, 2019)

Any telegram group for ACT?


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Did anybody also encounter difficulty in finding 5 related job ads? My profession is Engineering Technologist. Please share some pointers. I recieved a preinvite last May 31 now I am thinking of not pushing through with my application because of this, I have done my research for the past few days to no avail  
Please advise for tips.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

TessDun said:


> Did anybody also encounter difficulty in finding 5 related job ads? My profession is Engineering Technologist. Please share some pointers. I recieved a preinvite last May 31 now I am thinking of not pushing through with my application because of this, I have done my research for the past few days to no avail
> 
> Please advise for tips.


ET doesn't mean you search specifically for engineering technologist in search bar of any job sites, you can choose your core domain jobs advertisements (e.g. mechanical, civil, electronics, electrical). Titles doesn't matter, roles and responsibilities/job duties published on job sites like seek/LinkedIn/indeed/jora should match what's written in you R&R letter and CV. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Many of the guys are doing same thing and it's logical too. I did same for tas489 and got invite and i know guys who did it like this for Canberra and got final invite.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi all thanks for the tips. I'm going to apply again and fix the job ads issues pointed out by the ACT migration team.

Do you think I can reuse the commitment and financial declarations from my previous attempt? Each visit to the notary costs me about 200AUD and I've already done this twice... 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Many of the guys are doing same thing and it's logical too. I did same for tas489 and got invite and i know guys who did it like this for Canberra and got final invite.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hello Kodaan, this is very helpful. Thank you so much for this. I will try the best I can. Also after submitting these requirements I will also look into submitting for Tasmania. 🙏🙏


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

nanbag76 said:


> Hi all thanks for the tips. I'm going to apply again and fix the job ads issues pointed out by the ACT migration team.
> 
> Do you think I can reuse the commitment and financial declarations from my previous attempt? Each visit to the notary costs me about 200AUD and I've already done this twice...
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Hello nanbag76, do you mind sharing what ACT migration has pointed out about the job ads issue in your application? This is also my challenge. Though I have not submitted yet but I also learned from migrationdesk forums that this is 
one common cause for rejection. Thank you


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

nanbag76 said:


> Hi all thanks for the tips. I'm going to apply again and fix the job ads issues pointed out by the ACT migration team.
> 
> Do you think I can reuse the commitment and financial declarations from my previous attempt? Each visit to the notary costs me about 200AUD and I've already done this twice...
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can, I asked ACT migration team, and got a reply that I can.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TessDun said:


> Hello, a follow-up question, did you also provide the link of the job ads? Thanks


I haven't provided the links, I didn't see that as a requirement.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TessDun said:


> Hello, I recieved a pre-invite and job advertisements requirement is also my challenge.. So does it mean that ideally I should create a total of 10 pages of pdf file the 5 pages for the screenshots of job ads and the other 5 pages for the explanation?


There should be 2 separate docs to be uploaded - one with 5 screen shoots of job advertisements combined, and another one explaining how your expertise match those vacancies criteria.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I recieved a pre-invite and job advertisements requirement is also my challenge.. So does it mean that ideally I should create a total of 10 pages of pdf file the 5 pages for the screenshots of job ads and the other 5 pages for the explanation?
> ...


Hello vesnacerroni, this is very helpful. Thank you so much for this.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TessDun said:


> Hello vesnacerroni, this is very helpful. Thank you so much for this.


No probs, good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I got an invitation from ACT 190. But it was for an application which I incorrectly submitted as 60pts ( I confirmed my relatives are in ACT which is not). I had submitted a new application for 50 pts but the invitation received based on the 60 pts. Should I leave the invitation to expire?

Vattic


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No other option but to let it go void.
With 50 matrix points it's next to impossible to get a pre-invite. 
So try to increase your points, visiting Canberra maybe an option to get 5 additional points (for staying a week in ACT).

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## arioghandchizadeh (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi everyone

Does anybody here know when ACT occupation list will be updated? My occupation is closed for near 2.5 year? Is there any chance of reopening?

611211 occupation code

thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For ACT nobody knows, but your occupation was open for SA489 via high points category till 06/03/19. Didn't you apply for them.?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## arioghandchizadeh (Jun 7, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> For ACT nobody knows, but your occupation was open for SA489 via high points category till 06/03/19. Didn't you apply for them.?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for your answer yes I hope SA will reopen that on this July. I'm a little bit nervious. I don't know it will be reset or not


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Most probably it will be included in this fy SOL as well for SA.
Officially you will get to know only in july.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Yes, you can, I asked ACT migration team, and got a reply that I can.


Many thanks for the advice. I shall also email them just to be sure.


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

TessDun said:


> Hello nanbag76, do you mind sharing what ACT migration has pointed out about the job ads issue in your application? This is also my challenge. Though I have not submitted yet but I also learned from migrationdesk forums that this is
> one common cause for rejection. Thank you


In my case, I didn't have the dates of the advertisements in the screenshot as I was using indeed.com.au which for some reason didn't show dates. Then, I had taken screenshots, but the ACT team advised me to take full PDF printouts of the page itself. I had also combined the screenshots (of job-adverts) and a one-para explanation of my suitability for each in a single document, whereas (as vesna points out) it's expected to have two separate documents. Finally, I had put in some job ads for government jobs (eg a bulk tender from ACT govt that included my job field).


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> I second that, stay away from the govt jobs, or they will disqualify your application.
> 
> As for other questions, yes, you should put 5 jobs advertisements that match your skill assessment you're claiming (title of the job position might be slightly different, but job requirements should match your skills and expertise needed for the position you applied>
> 
> I took a screen shot of 5 recent advertisements (showing the date when advertised), and I put in one pdf file explanation why I think my experience matches job requirements. So, what it means is that I basically went step by step and identified what this position needed (for example minimum 15 years of managing teams, so I wrote that i managed teams for 18 years, giving example & referring to my CVs...and like that for each of those 5 vacancies requirements, so about 4-5 pages of document in the end was the pdf file)


Vesna, many thanks for your replies so far, they have been very encouraging. Did you also upload your CV in "additional documents" ? As the CV is not required in the base set of requirements as far as I understand...


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, I have just received my pre invite today, I have gathered all my documents along with the jobs advertisement screen shots , my confusion is that one of the jobs has a closing date for application, on the advert it says ( application closing on 16th of June ) it was posted on the 1st of June on seek, should this affect, since by the time we receive our PR all the jobs we have chosen would run out of time anyways. pls help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hello, I have just received my pre invite today, I have gathered all my documents along with the jobs advertisement screen shots , my confusion is that one of the jobs has a closing date for application, on the advert it says ( application closing on 16th of June ) it was posted on the 1st of June on seek, should this affect, since by the time we receive our PR all the jobs we have chosen would run out of time anyways. pls help


I doubt any of the jobs chosen would remain open for the 11-12 months the current global processing time is for the 190 visa.

As long as they are current (i.e. within last 6 weeks or whatever the guidelines specifically state), and meet any other requirements, they should be fine I think.

For certainty, you can check directly with the ACT migration services team, they respond quickly.


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi , Thank you for your reply, I just wanted ask that in the job description of the advertisement i have used , one of the pointers stated in them that Australian citizen preferred for this role, Can I still use the this as my job research advertisement screenshot


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hi , Thank you for your reply, I just wanted ask that in the job description of the advertisement i have used , one of the pointers stated in them that Australian citizen preferred for this role, Can I still use the this as my job research advertisement screenshot


My agent told me not to include job post that requires Australian citizen.


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

yes , thats what i am thinking to do now, but i have found jobs in recruit.net it does not give proper dates of when did it publish it , it just says that posted 3 days ago or 2 days ago


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> yes , thats what i am thinking to do now, but i have found jobs in recruit.net it does not give proper dates of when did it publish it , it just says that posted 3 days ago or 2 days ago


i think thats fine. Btw, have you gathered enough job already?


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

yes I have , and i have also written 1 page statement for each job


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

nanbag76 said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Hello nanbag76, do you mind sharing what ACT migration has pointed out about the job ads issue in your application? This is also my challenge. Though I have not submitted yet but I also learned from migrationdesk forums that this is
> ...


Hello nanbag76, thank you for this.. All the best!


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

nanbag76 said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > I second that, stay away from the govt jobs, or they will disqualify your application.
> ...



OMG I just submitted my application and I forgot about this 😞 😞 😞 !! Guys how important is CV? I only uploaded the reference letters for my claimed periods of employment with the job desscripitons but I forgot about the CV,,, I am an offshore applicant btw...


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

TessDun said:


> nanbag76 said:
> 
> 
> > vesnacerroni said:
> ...


Is it possible to send this to them by email giving my application reference number? 😞


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TessDun said:


> OMG I just submitted my application and I forgot about this 😞 😞 😞 !! Guys how important is CV? I only uploaded the reference letters for my claimed periods of employment with the job desscripitons but I forgot about the CV,,, I am an offshore applicant btw...


I think CV is a supportive document - it is useful, but not essential. At least that's my understanding. I did submit mine, but it was under "additional supportive documents" upload system.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi peeps,

I finally got an invitation to apply for 190 visa, after positive ACT delegate's decision! 

I have to related questions if someone who went through this phase can help me:
- My husband passed PTE test 16 months ago (with overall score 68). I know PTE is valid for 2 years, but I read somewhere that your partner English should not be older than 12 months. is that correct, does he need to retake the test?

- Second question is regarding medical examinations. How and when do I do that, shall I do it within these 60 days I'm preparing all documents for visa, or shall it be done after submission? It says that I need HAP ID from Home Affairs, but how & when do I get it? 

Grateful for your feedback...thank you!


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just submitted my application and I forgot about this 😞 😞 😞 !! Guys how important is CV? I only uploaded the reference letters for my claimed periods of employment with the job desscripitons but I forgot about the CV,,,
> ...


I wish I had included it , it would have been very useful in support of my employment statements.. Anyways there is not much that I can do... All the best for all of us


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I finally got an invitation to apply for 190 visa, after positive ACT delegate's decision!
> 
> ...


This is so nice congratulations! Goodluck for the next step 🙂


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TessDun said:


> This is so nice congratulations! Goodluck for the next step 🙂


Thanks a lot, wishing you the same soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Congrats!!*



vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I finally got an invitation to apply for 190 visa, after positive ACT delegate's decision!
> 
> ...


Wonderful news! Many many congratulations!

1/ I thought I read that score-validity is dependent on the band you get but on this website it says simply that it's valid for 12 months (counting from the day you lodge/pay for your application) <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

2/ Do medicals as early as possible so your application is "decision-ready". <*SNIP*> or on the government website here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

Hi May I know the nationalities in this telegram group?


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> schokope said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, is it possible if I get the group link as well? I would like to join! Thank you.
> ...


Hi May I know the nationalities in the telegram group chat? Thanks


----------



## HYT (May 16, 2019)

nanbag76 said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > In my case was 2 weeks after my application was confirmed I was assigned to a case officer, and then it took additional month for a delegate to get back to us with the results, so about 6 weeks in total after the confirmation is being received.
> ...


Hi, may I know what is your nominated occupation? And what was your points when you were invited. Thanks


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

I think it will depend when you lodged if you check their website canberra your future. They are now assigning CO for application lodged June 4. When did lodged urs?


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

Can I be included in the tapatalk? Thanks


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

You can try it but if you read the guideline, it says that whatever you lodged during the submission will be assessed and they will not entertain any follow up submission


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

Any Interior Designers here who got invited last June 11? Im having difficulties in finding 5 jobs.


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi. We have submitted for Canberra matrix with 65 points on 01-June-19 but I got to know that we also need to show five advertisements in the nominated occupation. I'm not able to find these for Interior Design on seek.com/indeed.com/LinkedIn. What should I do?


Hi Sharmas, any luck in finding the 5 jobs?


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> It's a telegram group not WhatsApp!
> Search for telegram app on playstore.
> And you need to make 5 comments on any thread across expatforum before you can send/recieve msg. Currently you are at 1. Once done i will send.
> As per the forum's rule i can't paste link here.
> ...



Hi can you include me?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

algracetv said:


> Hi can you include me?


PM sent. Please check.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. Not yet. I think we will have to put related jobs for interior products or entry level jobs for draftsperson.


----------



## MalikAman (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Guys,

i am new here. i want know if i have luck to get invite as an overseas resident with 60 points. Breakup is as below:

Open Occupation: 20
IELTS: 10
Relevant Experience: 10
Spouse Employment : 10
Bachelor Degree: 10

Moreover, can anyone explain what does it mean by _"Skill assessment relevant to current
occupation"_

Cheers


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nationalities are on the top right of each post. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> yes , thats what i am thinking to do now, but i have found jobs in recruit.net it does not give proper dates of when did it publish it , it just says that posted 3 days ago or 2 days ago


If you take a pdf output often the date and time are mentioned in the header and footer. In conjunction with the "X period ago" text, that should be sufficient to establish the approximate date (upto six weeks). 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

MalikAman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> i am new here. i want know if i have luck to get invite as an overseas resident with 60 points. Breakup is as below:
> 
> ...


In case of the primary applicant, I take it to mean that the skills assessment is relevant to the occupation you are currently working in and should be open in their list.

For the spouse/partner the skills assessment need not be open. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## evelynpla (Mar 18, 2019)

From 1st July will not be necessary to be living in Canberra for 1 year anymore? Only 3 months living and working?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

The list effective 1st July is out and unfortunately my occupation is closed (224711)

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/act-occupation-list

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

List attached for reference
View attachment final-act-occupation-list-1-july-19.pdf


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Is it necessary to get spouse degree/work assessed for employment points for ACT application? Her occupation is open but we can't get her education or work experience assessed due to the fact that assessing authority (ACS) need a minimum of 2 years experience. So I am wondering if the first point from below points need skill assessment or not. 

ACT spouse employment

*SPOUSE/PARTNER EMPLOYABILITY *
Your spouse/partner must: 
Be currently employed (and have worked for at least six months in the last 12 months); and
 Have a valid English test result at a minimum level of ‘competent’ English; or hold a valid passport. 

1. They are working in an occupation that is ‘open’ on the ACT Occupation List and they hold a tertiary qualification that is relevant to their current occupation; or 
2. They are working, and they have a valid skill assessment which is relevant to their current occupation; or 
3. They are working in any occupation and they have a qualification (requiring at least 3 years full time continuous study) from an Australian or overseas institution. Their qualification does not have to be relevant to their current occupation.


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Write to them and ask, they are very helpful and quick to respond. By my reading, since assessment is mentioned for point 2 explicitly, it should not be necessary for point 1. But the onus is on you to show everything you are claiming... If her degree is very clearly related to the occupation, in my non MARA view, it should be fine. But it can't hurt to ask them directly... 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Is it necessary to get spouse degree/work assessed for employment points for ACT application? Her occupation is open but we can't get her education or work experience assessed due to the fact that assessing authority (ACS) need a minimum of 2 years experience. So I am wondering if the first point from below points need skill assessment or not.
> 
> ACT spouse employment
> 
> ...


Checked with ACT and they have said that for point#1 no need for skill assessment for for Soft Engg profession one need to have the job offer from the ACT business in order to claim the occupation open points.


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I have received My Invitation from Canberra and DIBP has issued ITA , I have now got 60 days to apply for my Grant. I have a query I had recently applied for a Tourist Visa subclass600 in the month of April and visa was denied since I didn't show appropriate funds in my bank statement. Would this affect my PR application?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. Did you apply and got nomination? Which jobs did you submit? Can you please share with me as well? Please PM.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have received My Invitation from Canberra and DIBP has issued ITA , I have now got 60 days to apply for my Grant. I have a query I had recently applied for a Tourist Visa subclass600 in the month of April and visa was denied since I didn't show appropriate funds in my bank statement. Would this affect my PR application?


Congratulations Arjun 

No, that won't.


----------



## karthiatvec (Oct 29, 2018)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have received My Invitation from Canberra and DIBP has issued ITA , I have now got 60 days to apply for my Grant. I have a query I had recently applied for a Tourist Visa subclass600 in the month of April and visa was denied since I didn't show appropriate funds in my bank statement. Would this affect my PR application?


Hi Arjun, 

Congrats. I have applied my Canberra matrix expecting an invite this week. I am really confused about the list of documents. Could you please help me with the list of documents and how to fill attachment a c d.

Thanks,
Karthick


----------



## Kristeykreme (Jul 10, 2019)

*Elaine*

Hi there!

Just need some thoughts from you. I got refused from my invitation for the Canberra Matrix because my documents lack proof that I was already here for more than 3 months. I was wondering, if I got refused, can I submit another EOI wait for another invitation? Is it possible?

Thank you.


----------



## qweasd (Apr 12, 2019)

*ACT telegram group*

Dear kodaan28,
Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
I cannot find how should I send a message in private
thanks


----------



## qweasd (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear kodaan28,
Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
I cannot find how should I send a message in private
thanks

.


----------



## qweasd (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear kodaan28,
Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
I cannot find how should I send a message in private
thanks

..


----------



## qweasd (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear kodaan28,
Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
I cannot find how should I send a message in private
thanks

...


----------



## qweasd (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear kodaan28,
Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
I cannot find how should I send a message in private
thanks

-----


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

Kristeykreme said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just need some thoughts from you. I got refused from my invitation for the Canberra Matrix because my documents lack proof that I was already here for more than 3 months. I was wondering, if I got refused, can I submit another EOI wait for another invitation? Is it possible?
> 
> Thank you.


How many points did you get on Canberra Matrix? When did you submit it? Is it possible that you provide point breakdown here?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

qweasd said:


> Dear kodaan28,
> 
> Could please add me to your ACT telegram group
> 
> ...


Done. Check your inbox.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

This has become a real joke haha. By the way anyone in Canberra who’s looking for a partner to enhance their scores?


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

*Query on Submitting the ACT Application After getting the Invite*

Hi Friends,

I have a query on submitting the application after getting invited based on Canberra Matrix Score. My nominated Occupation is 261313 - Software Engineer** which is currently Open. The condition mentioned for this nominated occupation says 
(** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution.)

I am currently working with a large IT company as a Full-Time employee on a 457 Visa. So, my query is do I still need to submit the employment contract or I can just submit my Full-Time employment letter with the organization?

Thanks in Advance for your help.


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

momo21 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query on submitting the application after getting invited based on Canberra Matrix Score. My nominated Occupation is 261313 - Software Engineer** which is currently Open. The condition mentioned for this nominated occupation says
> (** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution.)
> ...


ACT employment (Canberra residents only):
o	Employees: 
♣	All payslips or pay advice for the claimed period of ACT employment. If your salary is paid into your bank account, you are only required to provide the first, mid and last payslips to evidence the claimed period of employment (as long as your bank statements evidence the regular salary payments); and
♣	Employment contract or employer statement of service.


----------



## nanbag76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Kristeykreme said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes of course you can. I applied three times, all in a period of four months... Twice I had a submitted Matrix while waiting for the results of the previous round.


----------



## piali (Jul 17, 2019)

*ANZSCO 261111(ICT Business Analyst) - Canberra Matrix*

what is the chance of getting selected with 70 points in Canberra matrix in upcoming rounds for ANZSCO 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with no connection in Canberra.


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

piali said:


> what is the chance of getting selected with 70 points in Canberra matrix in upcoming rounds for ANZSCO 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with no connection in Canberra.


Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? What do you mean by 'no connection in Canberra'?


----------



## piali (Jul 17, 2019)

Annvi said:


> Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? What do you mean by 'no connection in Canberra'?


I am an offshore candidate currently working in UK.


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

piali said:


> I am an offshore candidate currently working in UK.


** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated
occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution. If your occupation is closed, you cannot claim Canberra Matrix points in the ‘Nominated Occupation’ category. 
I guess you claimed points for 'Open Occupation'. Am I right?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Can any interior designer applied for Canberra nomination with suitable job opportunities help me with what jobs did they show for an approval? Not able to see enough interior designer jobs in Canberra ACT?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Can any interior designer applied for Canberra nomination with suitable job opportunities help me with what jobs did they show for an approval? Not able to see enough interior designer jobs in Canberra ACT?


On another forum designers gave up after being invited because they couldn’t find enough job ads. So it’s no point really, unless you moved to Canberra.


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

*Query on average processing time for the ACT 190 Application*

Hi Friends,

I have a small query on average processing time for the application when we submit the documents after getting the Canberra Invite.

I have submitted my documents along with the service fee of $300 and on the confirmation email from ([email protected]) mentions that:
* Canberra resident : the average processing time is 2 months*
*Applicants should note that these time frames may vary depending on demand. You will be informed, by email, when a case officer is assigned to assess your application. *

Could anyone please confirm out of their experience how much time it actually took to get a case manager assigned to the application?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, I had received an invitation to apply from ACT Canberra in June, but couldnt submit all required documents in time. I resubmitted another Canberra matrix request in July. Do you think that the first failed application would affect my chances for having an invitation or in the later stages of my application?


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, I would like to join the telegram group if possible.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

No. It won't affect.


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for your answer @sharmashobha1205.

It seems that I will get a pre-invitation in the next round with 65 matrix points. Even if I submit my full application, how are the chances that I get visa nomination with 65 points as a Structural Engineer? What would you advise?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

There are fair chances of getting a nomination if you are able to show job opportunities in your nominated occupation.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone who has got CO assigned recently?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Friends, 
I got an email to submit my documents for Canberra Matrix. Could anyone please help me with the format and template for the commitment statement? I will write my own but I need an idea on what can be included. 
Thanks


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got an email to submit my documents for Canberra Matrix. Could anyone please help me with the format and template for the commitment statement? I will write my own but I need an idea on what can be included.
> Thanks


This might help you, it is a guide to write Queensland commitment statement:

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...riting-commitment-statement-skilled-migrants/


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got an email to submit my documents for Canberra Matrix. Could anyone please help me with the format and template for the commitment statement? I will write my own but I need an idea on what can be included.
> Thanks


Hi, we do have a telegram group dedicated for ACT matrix program, if you want to join i can send you the link.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi, we do have a telegram group dedicated for ACT matrix program, if you want to join i can send you the link.


Hi, 

Thanks for letting me know. Please add me.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a query f anybody could answer me. can we able to send additional documents to CO after we have submitted all the documents for Invitation. As the link after submission is not working. Thanks


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

No. They don't accept any additional documents.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> No. They don't accept any additional documents.


Thanks. Is it possible if we can submit two files with two different nominations? I have filled Canberra Matrix two times. First one already submitted. In case if I received second invitation, can I apply again? The duration difference may be only 14 weeks. Thanks


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi, we do have a telegram group dedicated for ACT matrix program, if you want to join i can send you the link.


I got an invite on 22/7/19 and I've submitted the application and fees on 1/8/19. Can anyone tell me how much it takes for the application result and what is the process after that? According to their website application processing takes two months.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. I had also got the invitation on 22-Jul-19 and submitted documents and fees on 30-Jul-19. I received nomination on 08-Aug-19. You must be about to get the nomination email. Have you received the CO assigned email?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Nav23. Yes, you can file two nominations. People have done that and got nomination on both applications. Time difference doesn't matter.


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

*bhav15*



sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi. I had also got the invitation on 22-Jul-19 and submitted documents and fees on 30-Jul-19. I received nomination on 08-Aug-19. You must be about to get the nomination email. Have you received the CO assigned email?


Not yet. Case officer is still not assigned. 
Actually I'm not sure of the status of my application. I had paid the fees using the "pay online' option on 1.8.19, but I got an email saying my application had expired since I didn't mail the payment receipt to the team. I don't have any payment receipt and I don't know how to send that. Interestingly, I got another email the same day that my application was lodged.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Bhav15. You get the payment receipt when you do the online payment. We get two emails, one for the submission of application and another for the payment confirmation. Did you receive the email foe payment confirmation? If yes, then it shouldn't be an issue. But if you have not received this email, there seems to be some problem. If you used the pay later options and did electronic transfer, in that case, I guess you need to send the payment receipt after doing the payment. I advise that you email the ACT team stating your case along with payment receipt to [email protected] and take advise.


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Bhav15. You get the payment receipt when you do the online payment. We get two emails, one for the submission of application and another for the payment confirmation. Did you receive the email foe payment confirmation? If yes, then it shouldn't be an issue. But if you have not received this email, there seems to be some problem. If you used the pay later options and did electronic transfer, in that case, I guess you need to send the payment receipt after doing the payment. I advise that you email the ACT team stating your case along with payment receipt to [email protected] and take advise.


I have received a payment confirmation email. And I have written to the Migration team and I got this reply "You will have to wait for lodgement until we receive confirmation from the gateway". I haven't received any other communication after that.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Bhav. If you have received an email for payment confirmation, there shouldn't be any need to worry about. You must be getting a CO assigned email soon. On the website, they have mentioned that they are assigning case officers to applications filed on 31-Jul-19. Since you have done the payment on 01-Aug-19, you must be getting an email soon.


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

I hope so!:fingerscrossed: Thanks for replying


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Bhav. If you have received an email for payment confirmation, there shouldn't be any need to worry about. You must be getting a CO assigned email soon. On the website, they have mentioned that they are assigning case officers to applications filed on 31-Jul-19. Since you have done the payment on 01-Aug-19, you must be getting an email soon.


A case officer is now assigned to my application . How much time will they take to give a decision?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

It depends. Mine was same day forwarded to Delegate on 06-08-19 and a day after I got the nomination on 08-Aug-19.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> It depends. Mine was same day forwarded to Delegate on 06-08-19 and a day after I got the nomination on 08-Aug-19.


Hi, what was your Canberra matrix point? Is invitation received bsed upon the highest points? Thanks


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Hi, what was your Canberra matrix point? Is invitation received bsed upon the highest points? Thanks


Sorry, I meant Nominations. is nomination based upon the highest ranking? Thanks


----------



## rupygill2000 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Canberra Invitation*

Hi i got an invitation for 190 from Canberra, but currently i am not working in my nominated occupation which is an Architect(232111) however i am working as a Architectural Technologist in Canada and hours of the same i am logging towards the Canada intern Architect Program as my study was from India. I have a positive skill assessment from the Architects Accreditation Council of Australia.My Architect experience of 5 years from India does satisfied the points requirements of the Canberra matrix.So my question is what should i put (Yes/No) in one of the Canberra visa application:
Are you working in your nominated OccupationYes/No)
Direct response would be :No, since my current job title is Architect Technologist.
Indirect response would be : Yes, because i am logging my Architectural Technologist experience towards the Canada intern Architect Program. 

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Srinu.acha (May 30, 2018)

Can u plz send me act Canberra telegram link


----------



## Srinu.acha (May 30, 2018)

Hi all plz help me I have got pre invitation for act 190 as offshore with code 261313 and I clicked the option open category to clame 20 points , is it compulsory to have 1 year job offer or is it ok to show relavent 5 jobs


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

NAV 23. No. It is not based on points. It is based on date of application. Did you get any update?


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

rupygill2000-When did you get positive skill assessment from AACA? If you have shown your current experience in the skill assessment, it shouldn't be a problem, I guess. Plus you will have to prove that the Architect jobs in ACT match with your experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

Srinu.acha said:


> Hi all plz help me I have got pre invitation for act 190 as offshore with code 261313 and I clicked the option open category to clame 20 points , is it compulsory to have 1 year job offer or is it ok to show relavent 5 jobs


** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution. 
If you wish to nominate an ‘open’ occupation but you cannot comply with a ‘caveat’, the
occupation is deemed to be ‘closed’.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> NAV 23. No. It is not based on points. It is based on date of application. Did you get any update?


Hi Sharmashobha, I haven't received any response yet. How about your application?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I am not sure if I should post this query here. Could anyone please guide me for skill select EOI? I have one and half year experience as Marketing Officer but my skill assessment says that one year experience is used for Skill Assessment so I cannot able to claim employment points. My question is when filling the EOI, they asked whether employment is in nomination occupation and points will be provided. What should I select YES/NO? However, my occupation is related but I can't claim points. Thanks


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am not sure if I should post this query here. Could anyone please guide me for skill select EOI? I have one and half year experience as Marketing Officer but my skill assessment says that one year experience is used for Skill Assessment so I cannot able to claim employment points. My question is when filling the EOI, they asked whether employment is in nomination occupation and points will be provided. What should I select YES/NO? However, my occupation is related but I can't claim points. Thanks


. 

You can only claim the experience your skill assessment specifies after the deduction, on both home affairs and matrix.


----------



## karthiatvec (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

For the Final PR application in immi account, should we attach attested documents or normal documents are enough?

Thanks,
Karthick


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

annarose said:


> Nav23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, I am not sure if I should post this query here. Could anyone please guide me for skill select EOI? I have one and half year experience as Marketing Officer but my skill assessment says that one year experience is used for Skill Assessment so I cannot able to claim employment points. My question is when filling the EOI, they asked whether employment is in nomination occupation and points will be provided. What should I select YES/NO? However, my occupation is related but I can't claim points. Thanks
> ...


Thanks, it means I should check No as I am not claiming the points? But this occupation is related and its written on Skill Assessment letter. So confused, i called deprent but they advised me to check with Agent and Agent charges huge amount.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

bhav15 said:


> A case officer is now assigned to my application . How much time will they take to give a decision?


Hi Bhav15, is there any update on your application? I submitted mine on 12 Aug.Thanks


----------



## rupygill2000 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

We got an ACT190 invitation in last round at points 75 points with application submitted on Aug 8 2019 offshore. I have some questions related to the same as:
Do we need to notarized the document copies before uploading into the portal?
How much is the processing time after submitting all the documents? 

Thanks


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

I had received a nomination on 11th of June and received invitation on 24th June, 
Notarize only the Financial Declaration form. I did not notarize any other document.
Processing time varies as per the documents you have sent, if everything is in order you get an invitation sooner so I would recommend you submit additional documents in the additional documents upload section as well.


----------



## er_sraj007 (Aug 25, 2019)

*ACT Visa 190*

Hello Friends,

Had any one received the visa for ACT 190 PR for software engineer 261313.

For software engineer jobs in canberra, i believe that security clearance is mandatory needed. To qualify for security clearance one has to be an Australian citizen not permanent residence. Can you please advise me that is right to take up Canberra's 190 nomination for software engineering which requires base clearance for most of the jobs. 
Clearance are issued only to citizens and in Canberra 90% are govt jobs which requires clearance or minimum citizenship, but private sectors takes PR. 

Can anyone add me to Act 190 whats app group as well.

Thanking You.


----------



## er_sraj007 (Aug 25, 2019)

momo21 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query on submitting the application after getting invited based on Canberra Matrix Score. My nominated Occupation is 261313 - Software Engineer** which is currently Open. The condition mentioned for this nominated occupation says
> (** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution.)
> ...


Hi momo21,

Have you git answer for your question. I am also in the same boat and looking out for answer before applying for Canberra matrix.

Thanks
er_sraj007


----------



## er_sraj007 (Aug 25, 2019)

Srinu.acha said:


> Hi all plz help me I have got pre invitation for act 190 as offshore with code 261313 and I clicked the option open category to clame 20 points , is it compulsory to have 1 year job offer or is it ok to show relavent 5 jobs


Hi Srinu, were you able to submit documents for the act 190 pre-invite. I am also planning to apply for act-190 pre-invite with software engineer occupation.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

er_sraj007
You need to make 5 comments on any thread across expatforum before you can send/recieve msg. Currently you are at 3. Once done i will send. As per the forum's rule i can't paste link here.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

er_sraj007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Had any one received the visa for ACT 190 PR for software engineer 261313.
> 
> ...


They say clearly in the guidelines that you can’t cite jobs that require security check as you’re not a citizen or Pr. Please consult an agent or read guidelines carefully before submitting a matrix as you may take up other applicants’ places who are actually ready for documents submission.


----------



## samjag_2000 (Mar 13, 2019)

i want to apply for ICT BA , for ACT 190 we have a new rule ->
** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution. 

I work for a big IT firm in India , My company has a office in Canberra 
if My office provides me a appointment letter for Canberra office , would that satisfy the above Employment Caveat ?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

samjag_2000 said:


> i want to apply for ICT BA , for ACT 190 we have a new rule ->
> ** Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution.
> 
> I work for a big IT firm in India , My company has a office in Canberra
> if My office provides me a appointment letter for Canberra office , would that satisfy the above Employment Caveat ?


Canberra office has to satisfy the 50+ employees as well. And you need 1-year contract of employment for that position. Case officers may check with your bosses about the genuineness of position.


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

*190 act ita*

Hi , 
I received the pre-invite to apply for Canberra Matrix yesterday. I have got 14 days to upload the documents. Can anyone please advise if police clearance(PCC) is needed now or i'll have to provide it in later stages. I'm not able to see the 'Additional Documents' tab as i haven't completed my upload yet.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@Smitha12-PCC is not required at this stage.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, Does anyone recently received nomination result positive or negative? How much time it will take? Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Smitha12 said:


> Hi ,
> I received the pre-invite to apply for Canberra Matrix yesterday. I have got 14 days to upload the documents. Can anyone please advise if police clearance(PCC) is needed now or i'll have to provide it in later stages. I'm not able to see the 'Additional Documents' tab as i haven't completed my upload yet.


Congratulations Smitha for your ACT pre-invite.

When you receive your ITA, thereafter proceed with your PCC or else you can even do that after you have paid the visa fees.

Good Luck Smitha


----------



## malithalexis (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi,
I am a full time employee at a company in ACT for more than a year now. I got my skills assessed by the relevant professional body through RPL since I don't have tertiary education. My occupation is listed as open in current ACT occupation list. I need to know if I can claim 20 points under ACT EMPLOYMENT – SKILL LEVEL section of the Canberra matrix

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you , @SG and @sharmashobha1205 . I need your advice on 'Attach current Curriculum Vitae(CV)/Resume' - should i upload the resume with experience for which i have claimed assessment from ACS (in 2018) or i can upload resume with all my experience till date(2019) for which ACS does not give any claim. 
Please let me know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

You can mention all the experience, that's what I did. Hope this helps.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Actually, you need to show experience of last 5 to 8 years depending on the points you are claiming. You also need to attach the evidence of current occupation I.e. salary slips etc. They check that too.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Smitha12 said:


> Thank you , @SG and @sharmashobha1205 . I need your advice on 'Attach current Curriculum Vitae(CV)/Resume' - should i upload the resume with experience for which i have claimed assessment from ACS (in 2018) or i can upload resume with all my experience till date(2019) for which ACS does not give any claim.
> Please let me know. Thank you in advance.


Hi Smitha,

Mention in your CV for the experience that you initially submitted to the skills assessment authority (ACS).


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

malithalexis said:


> Hi,
> I am a full time employee at a company in ACT for more than a year now. I got my skills assessed by the relevant professional body through RPL since I don't have tertiary education. My occupation is listed as open in current ACT occupation list. I need to know if I can claim 20 points under ACT EMPLOYMENT – SKILL LEVEL section of the Canberra matrix
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.


Oops tricky one. maybe email canberra about it. pls get back to us when you find out. thanks!


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, could anyone please confirm how much time will it take after CO assigned? Thanks


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everybody,
Can anyone please advise on the 'Evidence of ACT employment research' and ' Employment statement for each of the research positions'?. Should i be adding screesnhots or document them with references. Thank you.

If there is any whatsapp group for the ACT , please add me as well.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Smitha. I have messaged you. Please check.


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Id also appreciate obtaining the answer to smitha' question.
Kindly share...
Regards!


----------



## OliviaGOINtoAussie (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello im newbie here. I have few questions on ACT matrix can somebody help me.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@ Platinum Sensei. For employment evidence, you need to create pdf of the job advertisements and links should be visible in these. Don't crop these to hide any information. Hope this helps. Then you need to make a statement mentioning how each if the jobs selected matches your profile.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@ Olivia. Please let us know your questions please?


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi myself civil engineer.

Got preinvite today. Please if anyone got invite, reply .


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Is there any Telegram or Whats app group for ACT 190 ? Please add me. Thanks

Skill- 233211
ACT matrix - 60 points
EOI- 7/12/2018 (189/190- 65/70 Points)


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

suchetam said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is there any Telegram or Whats app group for ACT 190 ? Please add me. Thanks
> 
> ...


There is a telegram group, but before i can send you link via PM, you need to make 5 comments across ef.com. Once done from your side i will send.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sakshi0146 (Aug 27, 2019)

Please send me too


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sakshi0146 said:


> Please send me too


You need 2 more posts before you can receive a PM


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi all, i needed to know when we give nomination obligation declaration for ACT who can act as a witness and sign?


----------



## sakshi0146 (Aug 27, 2019)

*sakshi0146*



Abeerh said:


> Hi Guys, I have created a new group for people applied or willing to apply for ACT nomination. If you want to be added let me know I will send you the link thanks


Please give link


----------



## sakshi0146 (Aug 27, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You need 2 more posts before you can receive a PM


I think now you can share


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sakshi0146 said:


> I think now you can share


Check your PM.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

I am civil engr 65 pointer for 189. Being overseas applicant, Can i apply fir 190 ACT?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@ce.arslanshahid

You can join the Telegram group for ACT to clarify your queries. Please check your PM.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi Kodaan, Can you please send e link as well? Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Kodaan, Can you please send e link as well? Thanks


Done, check your inbox, download telegram app and click on link. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Nav23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kodaan, Can you please send e link as well? Thanks
> ...


Thanks


----------



## akalipio (Oct 9, 2019)

Can I have a link to the telegram group as well?


----------



## akalipio (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a question...

Is the Canberra Matrix a system entirely separate from SkillSelect? If my application gets approved via the Canberra Matrix, will that just mean an additional 5 points for SkillSelect or would that go straight to DHA?


----------



## akalipio (Oct 9, 2019)

We just received an email stating that our application was forwarded to the delegate. May I know what the next steps are?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akalipio said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Is the Canberra Matrix a system entirely separate from SkillSelect? If my application gets approved via the Canberra Matrix, will that just mean an additional 5 points for SkillSelect or would that go straight to DHA?


Yes it is completely separate, it is just a way for the ACT to rank applicants who wish to be nominated by them. 

If you get an invitation to apply by the ACT, then that would suspend your EOI, and you have 60 days to lodge a 190 visa with the ACT as the sponsor. 



akalipio said:


> We just received an email stating that our application was forwarded to the delegate. May I know what the next steps are?


It means a CO has finished assessing your application, and they have forwarded their recommendation (whether to approve or reject) regarding your ACT nomination application to the delegate who is the final gatekeeper in approving or rejecting a nomination.

The next steps are to prepare your documentation to lodge a 190 visa, assuming you are fairly confident that your nomination will be approved.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

akalipio said:


> Can I have a link to the telegram group as well?


Done, check you forum's inbox.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## canberrapr0913 (Oct 10, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> akalipio said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have a link to the telegram group as well?
> ...


Hi, Do you have sample act employment explanation for jobs suitable for your skills?


----------



## canberrapr0913 (Oct 10, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> tkuriyan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Hi do you have samples of this documents? Did you already get ur pr nomination?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

canberrapr0913 said:


> Hi, Do you have sample act employment explanation for jobs suitable for your skills?


Hi i didn't get ACT invite, instead got Tas489. Although we do have a group on Telegram dedicated for ACT matrix, if you want i can send you the link, there are many guys who got pre invites, then final one and now have lodged their respective visas. Let me know if you need that. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## canberrapr0913 (Oct 10, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> canberrapr0913 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Do you have sample act employment explanation for jobs suitable for your skills?
> ...


Hi please send me thank u


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Done, check your inbox, download telegram app and click on link.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



Hi Kodaan,

Can you share the telegram link with me as well. Today I got an invitation for ACT 190 nomination. Thanks!


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Done, check your inbox, download telegram app and click on link.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



Hi Kodaan,

Can you share the telegram link with me as well. Today I got an invitation for ACT 190 nomination. Thanks!


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can you share the telegram link with me as well. Today I got an invitation for ACT 190 nomination. Thanks!


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@rnaveenbe. Check your inbox.


----------



## Palani690 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Kodaan,

Can you share the telegram link with me as well. Today I got an invitation for ACT 190 nomination. Thanks!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

You need to make 5 comments atleast across forum before messaging facilities are available for your profile. Once done i will send.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Palani690 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your pre invite. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I will send once it's active for you. But the way you have sent same message again and again on same thread maybe considered against the forum's rule. Please be considerate in future. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Palani690 (Oct 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> I will send once it's active for you. But the way you have sent same message again and again on same thread maybe considered against the forum's rule. Please be considerate in future.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Got it! sorry as im new to this forum..will keep in mind next time when i post.


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi expats
This is my first time writing in this thread as I am thinking of moving to Canberra not fixed yet..We are couple with 85 points write now with Partner skill point soon going to be 90 in accounting from Melbourne.so just want to know from u guys , Is moving to Canberra worthy for us..right now my wife is studying MPA in Melbourne and is giving exam for second semester..so we are planning to study remaining 1 year in Canberra..I have superior English and my wife have proficient English with mba and is currently doing MPA 
Thank you in advance 🙏🙏


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

Smitha12 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can anyone please advise on the 'Evidence of ACT employment research' and ' Employment statement for each of the research positions'?. Should i be adding screesnhots or document them with references. Thank you.
> 
> If there is any whatsapp group for the ACT , please add me as well.


You need to submit .pdf not just screenshots .


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> Hi expats
> This is my first time writing in this thread as I am thinking of moving to Canberra not fixed yet..We are couple with 85 points write now with Partner skill point soon going to be 90 in accounting from Melbourne.so just want to know from u guys , Is moving to Canberra worthy for us..right now my wife is studying MPA in Melbourne and is giving exam for second semester..so we are planning to study remaining 1 year in Canberra..I have superior English and my wife have proficient English with mba and is currently doing MPA
> Thank you in advance 🙏🙏


Please check matrix points on website and calculate those. If you are getting enough points then you can check with further process


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

shilvin said:


> Hi myself civil engineer.
> 
> Got preinvite today. Please if anyone got invite, reply .


How many points you have for matrix?

Thanks


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> There is a telegram group, but before i can send you link via PM, you need to make 5 comments across ef.com. Once done from your side i will send.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please send the link to join ACT group ?

Thanks


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

Dear all.

I just have some query regarding ACT matrix for Overseas Residents: 

Nominated Occupation:
- Understand that http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-1-july-19.pdf if have caveat ** => It will require ACT job offer.
=> So without job offer, even the Code is open => we get Zero point from Nominated Occupation?

Spouse / Partner Employment:
- Working in an "Open" occupation => It requires spouse to have Skill Assessment - SA right? or only Employment Reference?
- But if the Open occupation has caveat ** as well, if spouse don't have Job Offer, can we still claim as Working in an Open Occupation ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

minhnaht said:


> Dear all.
> 
> I just have some query regarding ACT matrix for Overseas Residents:
> 
> ...


Hi All, 
I think I found the answer for Q1 regarding Nominated Occupation already.
=> Oversea does not need to meet the caveat ** (job offer).

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...nts/190-nomination-guidelines-1-july-2019.pdf

Plz refer the PDF or see the screenshot. Thanks.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

minhnaht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think I found the answer for Q1 regarding Nominated Occupation already.
> 
> ...


Overseas applicants need to meet the employment caveat otherwise the occupation is deemed to be closed, and we can't claim points for the open occupation section in the matrix form. The caveat cannot be waived per migration services ACT. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

@Suchetam
Check your inbox.


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

I received my pre-invite for ACT on the 14th! Was not expecting it but really happy and hope they will accept all the documentation that I am going to submit


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

minhnaht said:


> Hi All,
> I think I found the answer for Q1 regarding Nominated Occupation already.
> => Oversea does not need to meet the caveat ** (job offer).
> 
> ...


If you are claiming any points make sure you satisfy the conditions. Check ACT Occupation list if you are not sure about it.


----------



## Bharatfct (Oct 17, 2019)

I am looking for Canberra telegram group to join. I have pre-invite and I need some information.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bharatfct said:


> I am looking for Canberra telegram group to join. I have pre-invite and I need some information.


You need to make atleast 5 comments on Expatforum to activate your messaging facilities. Currently you are at 1. 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It will take like half an hour once 5 comments are done with, I will send you link in half an hour.
Tried even now but as I say it takes some time to get forum's PM facility to available.

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bharatfct (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Done. Check inbox. 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kodaan28 said:


> Done. Check inbox.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Expat Forum would much prefer that rather than simply come here to "milk" the forum for links to other competing social media sites, that new members actually contribute something by way of their posts, before they can get access to the PM system.

Links to other forms of social media and forums are not permitted to be posted, although moderators may use their discretion.

_If you need to contact others, please do so through the Personal Message system once you are granted access (they will need to have made 5 posts before they have access too) - you can of course send them your email address or other information this way too. Or, ask them to contact you the same way.

Shortly after you have made 5 good posts *(that is, not just posting to increase your post count, such posts would be deleted by moderators) *you will have access to the Personal Message system, and will be able to share or request information from other posters._


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Guys,
Is proof of funds required/ compulsory for Canberra?
What would be acceptable evidence for property?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Will I be able to upload documents for my Visa application after submitting the visa fees? My PCC will take 15-20 days. Except for that all other documents are now uploaded. So I was wondering if I should pay the fees and submit the application already now.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

bhav15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Will I be able to upload documents for my Visa application after submitting the visa fees? My PCC will take 15-20 days. Except for that all other documents are now uploaded. So I was wondering if I should pay the fees and submit the application already now.


Yes you can do that. Although you would be asked to provide reasons for not submitting required docs where you can provide your explanation and it will accept. Don't worry go ahead with payment. 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Guys,
> Is proof of funds required/ compulsory for Canberra?
> What would be acceptable evidence for property?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Proof of funds is mandatory for ACT.
You can notarize the financial declaration and submit same.
States normally don't require proofs but keep them handy if they raise a query.

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kaju said:


> Expat Forum would much prefer that rather than simply come here to "milk" the forum for links to other competing social media sites, that new members actually contribute something by way of their posts, before they can get access to the PM system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can totally get the message you are trying to convey here, and yeah you are right. This forum has given so much to thousands of people (including me) that we can't thank you guys enough!!! 
My sincere apologies. I will take care of this in future. 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagarreddi22 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am offshore applicant, I got pre-invite nomination for ACT 190 for job code 261313, but I don't have job offer but I have prepared employment research and employment statement. If i submit application will there be a chance to get ITA or it will be rejected as I don't have job offer?

Any one here got ITA without job offer for 261313? If it confirm application will get reject I don't want to waste 300 AUD?

Please advise me.


----------



## Annvi (May 17, 2019)

sagarreddi22 said:


> I am offshore applicant, I got pre-invite nomination for ACT 190 for job code 261313, but I don't have job offer but I have prepared employment research and employment statement. If i submit application will there be a chance to get ITA or it will be rejected as I don't have job offer?
> 
> Any one here got ITA without job offer for 261313? If it confirm application will get reject I don't want to waste 300 AUD?
> 
> Please advise me.


I get the answer for you from another forum:


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

If you occupation need job offer and you don't have one your occupation will be considered as a Closed occupation and points you have claimed will be wrong , so they will reject your application. It is better to file new matrix with correct information


----------



## mohit007 (May 9, 2019)

*Telegram Group*

Hi

I would like to join Telegram Group.

Pls DM with link to join

Thanks!
Mohit




kodaan28 said:


> We do have a telegram group specially for ACT 190 matrix applicants so if you want to join in please PM me. I will send you the link. I myself applied on 30th with 50 points, anzsco 233914.
> Open occupation:- 20
> PTE:- 15
> Bachelor's:- 10
> ...


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi can someone please help to apply for Canberra matrix. I have 80 points for systems administrator, haven’t received NSW invitation so, have to look for something else. 

PTE :20
Edu: 20
Age :30
PY: 5
Naati: 5
Total :80 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Najam1112 said:


> Hi can someone please help to apply for Canberra matrix. I have 80 points for systems administrator, haven’t received NSW invitation so, have to look for something else.
> 
> PTE :20
> Edu: 20
> ...


What help do you need? Have you gone through the ACT Matrix guidelines on the ACT migration services website? If no, I would start there.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Najam1112 said:


> Hi can someone please help to apply for Canberra matrix. I have 80 points for systems administrator, haven’t received NSW invitation so, have to look for something else.
> 
> PTE :20
> Edu: 20
> ...


For ACT 190 nomination, matrix points matter, eoi points even 60+5 would do!! So please check your matrix score by visiting official ACT site. If have some doubts you can always ask here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

*ACT Matrix 190 Engineering Technologist*

Hi all,

I am an Engineering Technologist with Matrix logged on 8th of May 2019, score 60 and I just received on 24th of Oct an invitation from ACT to log the docs needed.
I would appreciate if you can help me with below info:
-Should I include bank statements for entire worked period which will attest the work experience or an employment reference is enough? Should I also include pay sleep for the entire period, all 5 years?
-If I have skills assessment as Engineering Technologist but my work experience is as Electronics Engineer, will this be consider as relevant work experience?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

OvAliHom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Engineering Technologist with Matrix logged on 8th of May 2019, score 60 and I just received on 24th of Oct an invitation from ACT to log the docs needed.
> I would appreciate if you can help me with below info:
> ...


1. I guess you should include evidence of the whole period but since it might be too large of a file, y can try including one payslip for each quarter of the 5 years you have worked. So 20 or some payslips in total I guess.
2. No.


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

OvAliHom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Engineering Technologist with Matrix logged on 8th of May 2019, score 60 and I just received on 24th of Oct an invitation from ACT to log the docs needed.
> I would appreciate if you can help me with below info:
> ...


Hi, even my spouse received an invitation on 24th Oct, and her skill assessment is Engineering Technologist. Her experience is mostly as a Project Engineer. I think it should be considered as relevant work experience because of the valid skill assessment by Engineers Australia.


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

OvAliHom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Engineering Technologist with Matrix logged on 8th of May 2019, score 60 and I just received on 24th of Oct an invitation from ACT to log the docs needed.
> I would appreciate if you can help me with below info:
> ...


I think there is no need of providing entire list of pay sleep! But do provide at least 3 years of IT Return and PF statements for each job.


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

Can anybody guide me on the time lines after submission of ACT application? What are the next steps?


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

Lappies001 said:


> I received my pre-invite for ACT on the 14th! Was not expecting it but really happy and hope they will accept all the documentation that I am going to submit


Did you submitted your application by 28th? What is the present status?


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> 
> Can you share the telegram link with me as well. Today I got an invitation for ACT 190 nomination. Thanks!


Hi, did you submitted the application for ACT 190? What is the present status?


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> You need to make 5 comments atleast across forum before messaging facilities are available for your profile. Once done i will send.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hello, can you please share the telegram link with me?


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

sg19 said:


> Did you submitted your application by 28th? What is the present status?


Hi SG,

We decided not to submit for a few reasons. sorry can't give any advice on status changes


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you for your reply.

We just contacted an Iscah agent and she told us that we need to have also the experience assessed by Engineers Australia in order to be considered for ACT. So, if EA is recognizing my experience as Electronics Engineer as relevant for Engineering Technologist code, then ACT should consider it relevant too.

Let`s see the outcome from ACT once we submit the docs.

Good luck.


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

*ACT nomination*

Thank you for your reply.

We just contacted an Iscah agent and she told us that we need to have also the experience assessed by Engineers Australia in order to be considered for ACT. So, if EA is recognizing my experience as Electronics Engineer as relevant for Engineering Technologist code, then ACT should consider it relevant too.

Let`s see the outcome from ACT once we submit the docs.

Good luck.


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

*ACT nomination*

From my perspective, the most difficult part is to find 5 jobs in ACT if you are an Engineering Technologist and you do not have citzenship. It is almost impossible...

I managed to find some Project Manager roles but not sure it this will be considered by ACT as relevant for Engineering Technologist. Any experience with this from anyone? 

Also, what about the Employment Statement for each role? Any advice for this?

Thanks!


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

*ACT nomination*

From my perspective, the most difficult part is to find 5 jobs in ACT if you are an Engineering Technologist and you do not have citzenship. It is almost impossible...

I managed to find some Project Manager roles but not sure if this will be considered by ACT as relevant for Engineering Technologist. Any experience with this from anyone? 

Also, what about the Employment Statement for each role? Any advice for this?

Thanks!


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

OvAliHom said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> We just contacted an Iscah agent and she told us that we need to have also the experience assessed by Engineers Australia in order to be considered for ACT. So, if EA is recognizing my experience as Electronics Engineer as relevant for Engineering Technologist code, then ACT should consider it relevant too.
> 
> ...


Did you submitted the application? When did you submitted? ANy update? I have submitted on 28th Oct, but till now no update.


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi sg19. I`ve submitted it on 4th of Nov. No updates until now. They only confirmed the payment on 5th.


----------



## OvAliHom (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi all,
Can someone help me please with an invite for the Telegram group? Many thanks!


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi guys,

Anyone tried to submit 491 EOI for Canberra? It says ACT cannot nominate 😞 Can you please try n let me know? Thanks!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

annarose said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone tried to submit 491 EOI for Canberra? It says ACT cannot nominate 😞 Can you please try n let me know? Thanks!!!


Check the ACT migration services website directly for updates, they are aiming to open the 491 stream come Jan 2020, and they haven't published their 491 requirements yet.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Yes but they say we should be able to create EOIs with the skillselect website from 16 nov, just can’t submit applications for matrix yet. I don’t really know if it’s a glitch or something going on.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

annarose said:


> Yes but they say we should be able to create EOIs with the skillselect website from 16 nov, just can’t submit applications for matrix yet. I don’t really know if it’s a glitch or something going on.


Maybe worth contacting the ACT migration program folks directly to ask, as well as SkillSelect support. Do update us if you get an answer


----------



## ramyarakesh (Nov 23, 2019)

*ACT 190 matrix and nominations*

Can you please add me to the whatsapp group as wel?




er_sraj007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Had any one received the visa for ACT 190 PR for software engineer 261313.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramyarakesh (Nov 23, 2019)

*ACT 190 job offer*

Nominated occupation is 261313 so as per caveat genuine job offer is required. Now my question is when we are submitting matrix can i select ACT job offer dropdown as Genuine job offer to get 10 points even though i do not have job offer . During application submission can i submit revelant job ads? Is this acceptable and does this result in invitation ?






Abhi said:


> Overseas applicants need to meet the employment caveat otherwise the occupation is deemed to be closed, and we can't claim points for the open occupation section in the matrix form. The caveat cannot be waived per migration services ACT.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ramyarakesh (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi

I have question regarding Genuine job offer and ACT employability. My occupation code 261313 requires caveat genuine job offer . 

1)During matrix submission , can i select ACT job offer as genuine job offer and secure 10 points ,later as evidence/documentation can i submit ads? Is this valid approach?

2)During matrix submission, my selection must be ACT job offer as Not applicable since i dont have job offer and later submit relevant ads to process further if matrix is chosen? 

which is the correct approach that i need to follow? please help .

Please add me to a whatsapp as well.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

ramyarakesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have question regarding Genuine job offer and ACT employability. My occupation code 261313 requires caveat genuine job offer .
> 
> ...


5 job ads is an essential factor for you to be eligible as an offshore applicant, however doesn’t give you any points on matrix. If you claim 10 points for job offer, you need to have a genuine job offer that dated on or before the date of matrix submission, i.e. can’t be after or during the application submission. It has to be prior matrix. Otherwise you will be rejected and take up other people places. Please read the guidelines carefully. Cheers


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but they say we should be able to create EOIs with the skillselect website from 16 nov, just can’t submit applications for matrix yet. I don’t really know if it’s a glitch or something going on.
> ...


491 EOIs with ACT as selected state are able to come through ok now.


----------



## rexie007 (Dec 20, 2019)

It’s written 45 days on their website


----------



## rexie007 (Dec 20, 2019)

Please I need clarification on how to claim “working in ANZSCO skill level 1 to 3” points under ACT Employment section in ACT matrix.......I am currently working here in ACT and I have a relevant certificate IV in my occupation 411715. However, on the assessing body website for this occupation (ACWA), they require at least a diploma level. 

Please Note: my nominated occupation 433914 is open and it is entirely different from my employment. 

So would this cause any problems or I shouldn’t be bothered with the assessing body requirements provided I have a relevant tetiary qualification


----------



## msuresh0 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello all, could you please help me in the below query.

I have been working in ACT(client location) since 2016. I am permanent employee in one of the Indian company (my employer) but Indian company office branch is only available in Sydney, not in ACT. I have employer sponsored 482 Visa. So as per the guidelines, under ACT employment skill level, there is a rule saying that "you are th primary holder of a subclass 457/482 Visa sponsored by ACT employer " for claiming 15 points. Please advise, am I eligible to claim these points? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

Could you guys pls let me know if ACT matrix can help me to get PR if I have a job offer from ACT in accounting? Currently I have 90 points in general accounting under visa sub class 189. Kindly advice, thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could you guys pls let me know if ACT matrix can help me to get PR if I have a job offer from ACT in accounting? Currently I have 90 points in general accounting under visa sub class 189. Kindly advice, thanks


In ACT General accountant occupation is closed currently...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anybody has applied for ACT-491/190? After 1January-2020?


----------



## akhilswathi (Jan 13, 2020)

annarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did anyone submit your EOI of the Canberra Matrix which was opened on 29th November? Just wondering roughly how many scores do I need to be selected. I saw some information from the main thread of ACT, but most of it is old so thought I'd start this one for those who are in ACT or interested can have discussions. Thank you!





Do we need to submit EOI separately for canberra along with skill select EOI? I am new here.I don't know more about this. Please help


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes. ACT Matrix is to be filled separately. Please look at their website.


----------



## Tikger (Jan 21, 2020)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Tikger (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, please help me:

What would be the Evidence for Date of Arrival in Canberra instead of Bank statements in this situation?
I’m claiming 5 years of ACT resident
I have arrived to Australia also Canberra to study Master Degree at University of Canberra on 6/2/2015, still keep the Flight tickets
then start the course at UC from 16/02/2015 ( according to COE )

However, I was using cash-only for the first moth, then opened the first bank account on 04/03/2015 and the first transaction is 26/03/2015 So I don’t have bank statement before 04/03/2015.

Is any way to claim the period of time before 04/03/2015?
I did not go anywhere else in the last 5 years for more than 4 days.
My current 485 visa valid until 01/05/2020, if I have to wait ultil 26/03/2020 for 5 years, that would be too risky because I will have only 1 month left for matrix submission and nomination even I have 80 points.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Can we claim 5 points for spouse employability if the spouse has been employed offshore with a valid bachelors degree, but without a skill assessment. Will be a great help.if someone can guide me on this.
Thanks in advance, 

Chin


----------



## mrsoje (Jun 20, 2016)

i received invitation to apply for canberra 491 onshore today with 70 points. just gathering information so as to apply asap.
i will be needing the support of this group


----------



## Tikger (Jan 21, 2020)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Can we claim 5 points for spouse employability if the spouse has been employed offshore with a valid bachelors degree, but without a skill assessment. Will be a great help.if someone can guide me on this.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chin


Yes, you can claim 5 points for Spouse with Bachelor Degree and valid English test (Competent English) without Skill Assessment.
If you applying from Oversea, your Spouse must have: worked for at least 6months in the last 12 months.


----------



## Tikger (Jan 21, 2020)

mrsoje said:


> i received invitation to apply for canberra 491 onshore today with 70 points. just gathering information so as to apply asap.
> i will be needing the support of this group


Good luck to you.


----------



## manokrishnan66 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Help required*

Hi I have submitted Canberra Matrix for 190 and 491 - Software Engineer 261313 and got invite but have below queries.

1. 261313 is having caveat and requires one year job offer. So I haven't selected 10 points for ACT job offer but selected my Occupation as 'Open' and got 20 points for that. Now, if I submit the application, will they reject as there is no Job offer?

2. My spouse has open occupation in ACT but dont have skill assessment. But we selected it as open occupation and got 15 points. will they reject in this case?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

manokrishnan66 said:


> Hi I have submitted Canberra Matrix for 190 and 491 - Software Engineer 261313 and got invite but have below queries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. They will reject if you don't satisfy the employment caveat which is to have atleast one year job offer from a ACT based employer.
2. You can mail the ACT team as they are quick in replying all the queries sent to them.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Tikger said:


> Yes, you can claim 5 points for Spouse with Bachelor Degree and valid English test (Competent English) without Skill Assessment.
> If you applying from Oversea, your Spouse must have: worked for at least 6months in the last 12 months.


thank you very much. I have claimed the 5 points and now the matrix points are at 65.

Do I have to create a separate EOI in skill select for ACT nomination? or is it independent of skill select?

Thanks 

Chin


----------



## archani2219 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got a question regarding the nomination obligation of 190 visa for ACT. My husband is the primary applicant and we have got a response from Canberra Matrix to submit our documents which we have. We are now waiting for their sponsorship. 

We live and work in Canberra now. My husband has lived here since July 2018,and me since December 2018. We have lodged our application in January 2019. 

My question - Does the two year period of obligated stay include the period prior to receiving a grant? I ask because the guidance document says permanent arrival/date of grant, whichever is earlier. 

For all practical purposes, we arrived permanently here to live and work. Our work visa is for 4 years. It is a 482.


----------



## archani2219 (Nov 4, 2015)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Can we claim 5 points for spouse employability if the spouse has been employed offshore with a valid bachelors degree, but without a skill assessment. Will be a great help.if someone can guide me on this.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chin


I applied as a spouse with my husband as a primary applicant. I am employed full time in Canberra. They rejected my points stating I dont have a valid skill assessment and asked us to apply again. This was the state sponsorship - so we got canberra matrix points and my lack of skill assessment did not evidence it.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted ACT MATRIX on 26th Dec 2019 for 190 Visa base on the old criteria because I'm offshore. My points are 65 points.

However, I didn't lodge EOI for 190 VISA selecting ACT as preferred state, Can I lodge the application now ? 

Or it's mandatory to have the EOI prior to submitting the matrix ? 

Thanks


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

EOI can be submitted after the matrix.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> EOI can be submitted after the matrix.


Thanks, Do you have any Idea whether I can get invitation for 190 Visa although they changed the criteria on Jan - 2020 ( I have submitted my Matrix on 26th Dec 2019 ) based on the old criteria.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes you can. Your Matrix would be valid for 6 months.


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all, i have submitted my ACT matrix with 65 points under 233513 ANZSCO code, as my job is under OPEN category do i still need to show a valid job offer or no need to have an offer? Can someone here clarify this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. Please see the occupation list on ACT website and related requirements for your occupation.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

santhosh1486 said:


> Hi all, i have submitted my ACT matrix with 65 points under 233513 ANZSCO code, as my job is under OPEN category do i still need to show a valid job offer or no need to have an offer? Can someone here clarify this? Thanks in advance.


I think as per 2020 criteria, for 190 Visa you must have one year employment contract or at least five years previous residence in ACT within the last eight years.

For 491 visa , you need to show some job searchs.


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

santhosh1486 said:


> Hi all, i have submitted my ACT matrix with 65 points under 233513 ANZSCO code, as my job is under OPEN category do i still need to show a valid job offer or no need to have an offer? Can someone here clarify this? Thanks in advance.


*Overseas applicant 491*

You can nominate any occupation on the ACT Occupation List, even if that occupation is
closed:
o Occupation caveats: certain open occupations on the ACT Occupation List have an
employment caveat. If you do not comply with a caveat e.g. have an ACT job offer,
the occupation is deemed to be closed.
o If the occupation is closed or deemed to be closed, you cannot claim Matrix points
in the ‘Nominated Occupation’ category; nor can you claim points for either you or
your spouse/partner for employability in an open occupation. 
You must demonstrate employability in Canberra by providing evidence of research into
sufficient ACT employment opportunities in your nominated occupation, relevant to your
skill set and experience.

*Overseas applicant 190*

You must meet one of the following two criterion:
1. A minimum one year ACT employment contract in an open nominated occupation.
The offer of employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus
employees) located in the ACT; or a paid employment contract for an academic
appointment (level B to E) at an ACT tertiary institution.
Or
2. At least five years previous ACT residence within the last eight years. The period of
ACT residence must have been continuous up until the date of departure from
Australia. Your nominated occupation may be open or closed on the ACT occupation
List:
You must demonstrate employability in Canberra by providing evidence of research into
sufficient ACT employment opportunities in your nominated occupation, relevant to your
skill set and experience.

* ACT employability (Overseas applicants only)*
o Attach evidence that there are currently sufficient ACT employment opportunities in
your nominated occupation that are relevant to your skill set and recent experience. The
evidence must include the following personal research into employment opportunities
in the ACT labour market:

 Five recent advertisements for ACT positions in your nominated occupation that
are relevant to your skill set and recent experience. You must provide a copy of
the FULL advertisement (saved as a .pdf). It is essential that the date of the job
advertisement as well as the location of the job is clearly displayed.
 The advertisements must be recent - dated no more than six weeks before
submission of the application.
 Web links alone are not acceptable and, if provided without the accompanying
FULL advertisement, will result in the criterion not being met.
 Positions within the Australian Federal Government, either by direct employment
or via a contractor, will NOT be accepted as evidence of employability.
 Positions which require Australian citizenship, or a security clearance will NOT be
accepted as evidence of employability.
o Attach an employment statement explaining how your qualifications, knowledge and
experience relate to and meet the requirements for each of the job advertisements.


----------



## muneerkhader (Jan 15, 2019)

*ACT invitation*

I am a computer network eng. and got ACT invitation to apply for Nomination today for 
1. Invite for 190 visa in old matrix; applied before Jan with old guidelines
2.Invite for 190 visa in new matrix; applied in Jan with new guidelines
3.Invite for 491 visa in new matrix; applied in Jan with the new guidelines

Do I can apply now for nomination application without job offer but with job advertisements. or I can apply for only 491 visa

I am confused about the employment caveats.

my occupation is open but has an employment caveat, although I claim zero points in the matrix for job offer already. Is that I declared I don't have a job offer in the matrix?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

muneerkhader said:


> I am a computer network eng. and got ACT invitation to apply for Nomination today for
> 1. Invite for 190 visa in old matrix; applied before Jan with old guidelines
> 2.Invite for 190 visa in new matrix; applied in Jan with new guidelines
> 3.Invite for 491 visa in new matrix; applied in Jan with the new guidelines
> ...


If your occupation requires employment cavets than you must submit job offer along with your application when Submitting full application to ACT.
And if you can't prove your points claimed in Matrix you will be rejected!! 
And prior submission haven't you consult MARA agent?
This is the reason why matrix points go up and a genuine applicants don't get invited..
Please kindly read Matric guidelines before submission it really impacts a genuine applicants..
And this is the reason why still ACT could not fill up 200 seats with taking pro-rata pre -invite rounds twice a month..


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

Hiii
I received an invitation to. apply for ACT nomination 491 visa. I have 75 points including state sponsorship.. 
I am an overseas applicant so I have to show sufficient financial assets. Any one knows how much I need to show to be successful for application.do I need to show them proof as well. Is there any guidelines for that. Also any ideas regarding writing commitment statement.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jollyeldo said:


> Hiii
> I received an invitation to. apply for ACT nomination 491 visa. I have 75 points including state sponsorship..
> I am an overseas applicant so I have to show sufficient financial assets. Any one knows how much I need to show to be successful for application.do I need to show them proof as well. Is there any guidelines for that. Also any ideas regarding writing commitment statement.
> Thanks in advance...


For funds, take an idea from other state's figure where this is written explicitly, it wouldn't change much. 
For commitment statement:- write why you chose ACT over other state's on the basis of employment opportunities, Environment, lifestyle, other activities etc. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

kodaan28 said:


> Jollyeldo said:
> 
> 
> > Hiii
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 
I have an another doubt. I only submitted my EOI for 491 visa ACT Nomination. Can I submit another EOI for 190 visa.. For 491 i will have 75 points.. But 190 I only have 65 points.. 
My anzsco code 254412 and its open in ACT Occupation List.. Is that mean I don't need to have a job offer to apply for 190 act nomination..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

All matrix submitted since new year require a job offer for 190. If you had already submitted a matrix with old rules last year then yeah you can make a new eoi for 190. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm assuming you are offshore!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

kodaan28 said:


> All matrix submitted since new year require a job offer for 190. If you had already submitted a matrix with old rules last year then yeah you can make a new eoi for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Alright.. I did submit my matrix this year.. So I mean no chance for 190. Yes I am offshore...
Anyways thank you for taking your time to reply me.. Cheers


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi, Isn't the same points for 491 and 190? i though there is no extra points for 491 visa


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jollyeldo said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I have an another doubt. I only submitted my EOI for 491 visa ACT Nomination. Can I submit another EOI for 190 visa.. For 491 i will have 75 points.. But 190 I only have 65 points..
> My anzsco code 254412 and its open in ACT Occupation List.. Is that mean I don't need to have a job offer to apply for 190 act nomination..


Hi, Isn't the same points for 491 and 190? i though there is no extra points for 491 visa


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Friends,
If we claim 5 points for spouse employability, what are the documents need to be shown? As my wife working for a small company there is no PF contribution so what else documents ACT will accept?


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

santhosh1486 said:


> Jollyeldo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply.
> ...


For Canberra Matrix I have 75.. But for visa , state will give 15 point for 491 and 5 point for 190.. My points before state sponsorship is 60.


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

santhosh1486 said:


> Hi Friends,
> If we claim 5 points for spouse employability, what are the documents need to be shown? As my wife working for a small company there is no PF contribution so what else documents ACT will accept?


Is a work experience letter from employer 
Any good.. Or pay slips... But do we need to show all the pay slips??


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jollyeldo said:


> For Canberra Matrix I have 75.. But for visa , state will give 15 point for 491 and 5 point for 190.. My points before state sponsorship is 60.


Ok, i got it. I am having 65 points in Canberra Matrix and waiting for the invitation so i was happy on seeing your message that there may be any extra points for 491 lol...


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jollyeldo said:


> Is a work experience letter from employer
> Any good.. Or pay slips... But do we need to show all the pay slips??


Not sure about the documents required, in the Canberra website its mentioned as Payslip and letter from employer but my agent said that PF statement need to be submitted during visa application.


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

santhosh1486 said:


> Jollyeldo said:
> 
> 
> > Is a work experience letter from employer
> ...


I didn't know that..i am still on my research for what all the documents for visa application..do you know what all are the other important documents needed???


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jollyeldo said:


> I didn't know that..i am still on my research for what all the documents for visa application..do you know what all are the other important documents needed???


 You mean for spouse employability or for anything else? Actually this forum helps me more than my agent. At first he applied for 190 visa without job offer, after clarified here i informed him clearly.


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

Is there anyone who's claiming points for close family ties..?? My brother live in Canberra more than 2 yrs as PR holder. Can I claim 20 points for that..??


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

Sun_Boy said:


> Is there anyone who's claiming points for close family ties..?? My brother live in Canberra more than 2 yrs as PR holder. Can I claim 20 points for that..??


Yes you can claim 20 points.. You need birth certificate of both of you. His PR details and 2 years address proof in canberra


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

Jollyeldo said:


> Yes you can claim 20 points.. You need birth certificate of both of you. His PR details and 2 years address proof in canberra


Thanks for ur reply..


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

> CANBERRA MATRIX - INVITATION ROUND
> 
> Invitation date: 24 February 2020
> 
> ...


Is there anyway to find how many family sponsored invitations from each category.?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a question relating to the Canberra matrix for onshore residents. The guidelines specify that you can live within a 30 minute commute to Canberra as long as you are working in the ACT. Does it mean commute by car or by public transport. I understand that Queanbeyan is located on the border of NSW & ACT. I take public transport and the journey takes about 35 minutes to the city. Can I claim points for residing in Queanbeyan as part of Canberra residence as it is a 20 minute drive to Canberra city even though I don't drive.


----------



## er_sraj007 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello frds, once we get Act Matrix invite only thing we have a do is to upload self and spouse documents on there portal. I have below questions.
01. Do we need to attest all the documents?
02. For English test result, do we only need to upload only the score report or we have to send the score report to Act from Pearson web site. 
03. For employment evidence, what all documents do we need to upload?

Please advice.

Please advice.


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

*ACT Employment Criteria for Canberra Matrix 190 nomination*

Hi All,

Can you please advice if it is required to have an employment from ACT for an overseas resident (ANZCO 261313 - Software Engineer)to be nominated for 190 under Canberra matrix. I was trying to fill the matrix form where I was not asked about the employment in ACT, but in the guidelines I could see below. 

You must meet one of the following two criterion:
1. A minimum one year ACT employment contract in an open nominated occupation.
The offer of employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus
employees) located in the ACT; or a paid employment contract for an academic
appointment (level B to E) at an ACT tertiary institution.
Or
2. At least five years previous ACT residence within the last eight years. The period of
ACT residence must have been continuous up until the date of departure from
Australia.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

nagach said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please advice if it is required to have an employment from ACT for an overseas resident (ANZCO 261313 - Software Engineer)to be nominated for 190 under Canberra matrix. I was trying to fill the matrix form where I was not asked about the employment in ACT, but in the guidelines I could see below.
> 
> ...


You should not got through the matrix submission if you do not ful fill the requirement. Matrix is just a simple question to know your points. But you have to show the evidence once you receive the pre-invite. Therefore, please do not waste a pre-invitation if you know that you are not going to provide any evidence. This will be beneficial for all applicants.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've noticed that some OVERSEAS applicants post the same type of question again, regarding whether they need CONTRACT/JOB OFFER to submit Matrix. I know some of you do not have good command of English to understand the guidelines no offense (it's challenging for me too). That's why I'm trying to break it down step by step once and for all for you who are OVERSEAS:

1. Which pathway of visa? 491, go to A. 190, go to B.

*A*. 
1. Is your occupation "Open"? Great. Now look at the occupation list. If it doesn't have a ## or a ** (caveats) next to it, you can claim 20pts. If it does, you need ONE YEAR CONTRACT WITH SPECIFIC OTHER REQUIREMENTS to claim 20 pts. If you don't have that, you have 0pts.

2. Job offer is only needed if you want to claim EXTRA 10 pts (applies to any occupation nominated).

*B*.
1. You MUST have a ONE YEAR CONTRACT to be eligible to submit Matrix. This applies to any applicant with any occupation. If you don't, please don't submit Matrix. Remember, this requirement is NOT FOR POINTS, it's a must if you want to be ELIGIBLE. If they find out later that you apply for 190 and don't have a contract, you will be rejected! 

2. If you lived in ACT for 5 years continuously in the last 8 years, you do NOT need the ONE YEAR CONTRACT.

3. Same as number 1 for 491. If you don't satisfy a caveats, you have 0pts for your open occupation. If you don't satisfy the caveats for one year contract, go back and read point number 1 above.

4. Same as number 3 for 491. Job offer is to claim points, AFTER you already have ONE YEAR CONTRACT (which I think you could claim because contract is similar to a job offer), or 5 YEAR RESIDENT.

Please quote this if you come across similar questions. Let's try and reduce the number of wasted matrix. Thank you!


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Done. Check inbox.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Can I also have the telegram group link?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

skyhachi said:


> Can I also have the telegram group link?


You need to make atleast 5 comments at forum only then messaging facilities would be available for you. Once done I will send. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

*skyhachi*



kodaan28 said:


> You need to make atleast 5 comments at forum only then messaging facilities would be available for you. Once done I will send.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


ok thank u


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

Anybody knows who needs to sign as witness for Nomination Obligations Declaration form?


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You need to make atleast 5 comments at forum only then messaging facilities would be available for you. Once done I will send.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk



Hi! I've already made 5 comments. Can please send me the group link? Thanks much


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey guys, I applied for 491 canberra nomination. Anybody who applied can advise if they notify you when they assign you to a case officer? Or you just wait? How long will that be? Thanks heaps


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

With regard to the commitment statement, what witness is needed ? , who should witness and sign ?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Osamahaggag said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With regard to the commitment statement, what witness is needed ? , who should witness and sign ?


If you’re overseas, a public notary, sign and seal. If you’re in Australia, google they have a list of who can witness, easiest is Justice of Peace.


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Same here @ vivalavidarose. Appears to be taking quite a while...


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Same here @ vivalavidarose. Appears to be taking quite a while...

[/Hey guys, I applied for 491 canberra nomination. Anybody who applied can advise if they notify you when they assign you to a case officer? Or you just wait? How long will that be? Thanks heaps]


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Same here @ vivalavidarose. Appears to be taking quite a while...
> 
> [/Hey guys, I applied for 491 canberra nomination. Anybody who applied can advise if they notify you when they assign you to a case officer? Or you just wait? How long will that be? Thanks heaps]


Oh really? When did you apply? 491 or 190? I was actually quite surprised mine didn’t take long at all. I was assigned a CO after 2 days of submission, then recommended within 2 hours and received ITA the same day. Was lightning speed. Perhaps they are receiving more n more applications nowadays.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

I actually have a question. Can we apply for 491 and 190 matrix? Do they allow that? Anyone ever tried please shed light thanks


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Submitted my application on the 13th. It's a 491. Been waiting with bathed breath...


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I just got ACT-190 pre-invitation

INVITATION TO APPLY - Permanent 190 Nomination

You are invited to apply for ACT Permanent 190 Nomination. The invitation is based on the Canberra Matrix CX-XXXXXX-XXXXXscore 70 , submitted on 6/04/2020 3:08 PM

I have applied from offshore(Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313.).. and don't have any job offer.

Can I proceed further on this??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

KKB_0602 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got ACT-190 pre-invitation
> 
> ...


No.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

KKB_0602 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got ACT-190 pre-invitation
> 
> ...


When did you submit matrix? Points breakdown? After 31 dec 2019, all 190 offshore applicants need to have one year contract, or 5 years residence in the ACT. Please read the guidelines carefully or find an agent to help you.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

It's funny how ACT considers everyone not living there as from overseas, there is only option to choose ACT or Overseas as current residency. What about people living in other Aus states?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's funny how ACT considers everyone not living there as from overseas, there is only option to choose ACT or Overseas as current residency. What about people living in other Aus states?


If you’re (or any of your immediate family member) living in another state you are deemed ineligible to apply for matrix. Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## yptsegyel (May 15, 2020)

Can anyone in this group help me with the Commitment statement please?


----------



## jack.hua (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi guys, could someone send me the link to the group chat for ACT 190 Nomination? I'm planning to submit my 190 EoI around mid-June, so I guess some questions might coming up soon. Thank you


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

yptsegyel said:


> Can anyone in this group help me with the Commitment statement please?


Do you live offshore or onshore, or ever lived in Canberra? I basically divided it into two sections: what you like about Canberra and then demonstrate that you have strong commitment to the state such as having full time job, living here long term, having a driver license, purchased property, volunteering, etc.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Guys..

If some one get 491 nomination from ACT ..can he still get 190 nomination? On another EOI..taking into account that he didn't ldoge 491 application yet ( within the 60 days) 

Thanks


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> If some one get 491 nomination from ACT ..can he still get 190 nomination? On another EOI..taking into account that he didn't ldoge 491 application yet ( within the 60 days)
> 
> Thanks


Maybe email the canberra team? A lot of people must have the same issue since they mist have been invited twice for both 491 and 190. Do get back to us when you find out the answer


----------



## lenguyenhai (6 mo ago)

kodaan28 said:


> It will take like half an hour once 5 comments are done with, I will send you link in half an hour.
> Tried even now but as I say it takes some time to get forum's PM facility to available.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Hello can you please send it to me too. thank you


----------



## lenguyenhai (6 mo ago)

jack.hua said:


> Hi guys, could someone send me the link to the group chat for ACT 190 Nomination? I'm planning to submit my 190 EoI around mid-June, so I guess some questions might coming up soon. Thank you


hello there can I please have the link too? thank you


----------



## lenguyenhai (6 mo ago)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Submitted my application on the 13th. It's a 491. Been waiting with bathed breath...


did you get a positive outcom?


----------



## lenguyenhai (6 mo ago)

skyhachi said:


> Can I also have the telegram group link?


hi may i please have the linnk too?


----------



## lenguyenhai (6 mo ago)

mrsoje said:


> i received invitation to apply for canberra 491 onshore today with 70 points. just gathering information so as to apply asap.
> i will be needing the support of this group


did you get a positive outcome?


----------

